# HJL - quest to be an animal



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

*PAGE TEN IS THE NEW START (back to collage) FROM 28/09/20010*

*Most of below info is old now.... will make a reference page soon*

*Aims*

gain lean body mass (dont we all wana do that?) Im happy with my arms, back and traps and legs at the moment. i feel my chest is lacking, but its definatly growing slowly. -- more food is needed.

5ft 9.5in

about 69kg so 152 lbs

i would like to be 160lbs and see what i look like then. im not sure how long it wil take me, hopfully be puttting more mass on in september due to reasons explained down the page.

*Pumps*

im curently getting massive pumps from all my sessions. If i look in the mirror after, each body part i have trained goes huge! this is one of my favorite times of day. It is always a goal to aim to look like i do when im pumped, when im not pumped (folow me?)

*Duration*

most sessions last from40mins to 60mins. Fridays last 60mins due to the fact i do more exersizes. i may have to re-think my fridays as i combine shoulders with back and bis. (not yet got a routine that seperates the two body parts.)

*Equipment*

Very limited in ym curent gym. DB's to 25kg only. and i was presing 32kg at my old gym when i left colege. i will be back in there in september, so until then, the 25's will have to suffice. using the cables for flys has given me more wieght to play with. This gym is not for BBers but is full of 30+ women who are mostly unsuccesfuly trying to loose wieght.

*Diet/sups*

curently on MP whey, dextrose, flax oil and creatine. stoped using creating after 3rd use due to spots on face. will try again in a few weeks.

its my summer holidays and im 19, so go out alot on the town and do drink a bit. lie ins and late nights are frequent. i try and eat every 2-3h of waking. this is hard with parents, (not encoraging bbing), jobs, seeing mates and family comitments.

M1 100g oats, 1 scoop whey, 1tbsp flax, milk and peanut butter.

M2 rice, tuna and veg

gym

M3 scoop of whey and dextrose.

M4 try to include carbs, veg and protine.

M5 whatever mum cooks but obviously i try and eat all the chicken on the table.

I eat nuts, seeds, oily fish and fruit most days. i dont nessasaraly eat extreamely wel every day. but every week my body gets a good dose of all nutrients. as i say, its hard when im at home. exact macros have not been measuerd, nor have exact calorie intake. i think i should be eating more, i dont wieght food at the moment, but wil when im cooking for myself in september.

*Other*

ive just started taking training more seriously over the last few months. Il be back in my beter gym in sept so will have a new routine. until then, this is what i shal do, but im very very open to sugestions ect as im new to the game. im not doing this for you lot, so dont always expect a ful analysis of my day, but jst to keep records on. i dont always record wieghts of what im doing as if varies from day to day. This will again change when i get the proper gym back.

*Training*

i feel training needs a wee revamp due to not having exersizes for lats, and having back and shoulders on the same day does not seem like a good idea. i also do try other exersizes in my day but wont put these down unles anything exciting happens

monday-chest and tri's

4x8 incline bench cable flys

4x8 incline DB bench on 20kg and 22s

4x8 flat DB bench

3x dips to fatigue (i like this as a transition from pecks to tris)

4x8 tri extensions 12-17kg db's

4x8 tri pulldowns on rope (cables)

4x8 pushdowns on bar (cables)

wednesday- abs and legs

1x8 hanging leg raises

1x sit ups to fail

1x8 leg let downs (lying on bench with legs off the end lowering to floor then up to 90degrees)

-repeate this x4 so its like a abs circuit of death =)

4x8 on the leg press

4x8 DB squats

4x8 1leg squats

thursday

Recover from major leg DOMS!

friday - back and tri's and shoulders? (HELP)

4x8 lat pull down

4x8 wide grip chins

4x8 upright press on db's on the bench

4x10 shrugs with DB's

4x8 bicep curls

4x8 curls with a bar on the cables.

4x8 concentraiton curles on the cables (1 arm at a time)

il put some pics up tmorow when i have more time. ive been wanting to do this for ages and now ive done it! not sure where is going, or if it will go anywhere interesting but hey ho! :beer:

cheers guys


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Only 25kg dumbells? What a joke of a gym.. Good luck with your targets


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

hey congrats on the journal!

Can you not get to a gym thats more suited to your goals yet?


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

*put some pics in my original start post for yall to see!*

robisco, the gym is only 5 mins away and the deal is £30 for 3 months over summer, so good value for money really.

Today was chest and triceps

Gym was ramed with oldies, more like a W.I than a gym, with the smell thick with talken powder, rather than sweat.

AS per usual but did decline bench instead of flat. on the bench i used 22.5s for 2 sets, then the 25s for the last two sets. forgot my gloves which was anoying but did not afect my training.

spend a little more time on dips, and didnt include tricep extensions.

Good pump as usual, whey and dextrose pre workout, feeling good alround.

todays food

M1 whey, oats, flax and milk

M2 pasta, ham brocoli and carrots

M3 gym

M4 shake and dextrose

M5 egg fried rice with mixed nuts and seeds and luettice, also 2 tomatoes.

M6 -Chiken, jaket potatoe and stirfry

M7 milk and peanuts


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Good luck mate, will be watching this.


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

Cheers mate, will be good to have a few people poping in to keep me motivated :beer:


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

fooking ripped mate, goodluck with your goals


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

gym rat said:


> fooking ripped mate, goodluck with your goals


Totally agree, how about your legs mate.

Just eat clean if you can, train hard, rest and you should then get more size on your frame.


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

cheers again guys.

leg /abs day tmorow so will put up leg pics if i can. There fairly beefy but dont have alot of definition to them. havnt ever realy trained them hard, i do some squating but just find it uncomfortable on the knees. i have good form though so will be trying agian in september. my curent leg routine that is in my first post is a killer in my opinion.

todays diet

M1 whey, oats, flax and milk

M2 tuna, salad, tomatoes, sweetcorn, yougurt, and bread.

M3 whey and few oats with banana

M4 ham with jaket potato, green beans and courgete.

M5 half pint of milk with peanut butter on a rice cracker.


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

nice leg and abs session today at the gym. did more calf work today than usual and they felt pretty solid after. hope i dont get DOMS too bad as im going out on the pi$$ tonite!

diet is ok today, breakfast as usual, then cooked a load of cous cous. first am i had with 200g of turkey and salad, then after gym and shake (now) im having it with 3 whole eggs and nuts and seeds and courgete.

one question... i curently have cheddar cheese and mayo with alot of meals. IS this a good idea? are those foods good for you? or am i just risink puting on fat, and doing ok with just the 3 whole eggs and nuts and seeds?

thanks guys,


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

got very drunk last night but tried to eat as much as i could today. I ache a bit from legs and abs due to lack of sleep i expect.

3 eggs, 250g turkey, 2 slices of brown bread, whey shake, courgete, pizza, chips, an icecream.

not the best of diets, but il be back on it tomorow. looking forward to my back and bi's session tomorow as ive noticed my back actualy quite large and ive not looked at it when pumped before.

I am going to mix my back and shoulder sesion up tomorow, certaily do more chin ups and maybe superset them with lat pull downs. i am a fan of superseting and drop sets. None of my routine is set in stone, and constantly doing the same thing in the same order is not as benificial as mixing exersies im sure. (im not SURE, its just a kind of instinct i have i guess) its also interesting to see how my muscle indurance copes with superseting or doing a lighter exersize to fatuigue.

I was a fan of doing standing military press for my back, but this gym has no bar. In later atempts at a higher wieght, i felt and heard a spliting sound from the middle of my sternum. - NOT nice when having 60kg over your head. its not painful, but i slightly tore my sternum a few years ago and am a bit freaked out by the sound and feel of it when it cracks.

good night :beer:


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

will be watching this, ripped as fook btw !


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

todays sesion was good. strated with some near vertical DB presses. then on so some shrugs, then hit the lat pull down, folowed by siting down lat pulls on the cable machine (sit on the floor, legs strait, both handles at lowest seting, and pull towards underarm) then did chinups til i could do no more!

Rant: just dont really like the gym, i usualy wear a vest, today was no exception, but feel wierd as no one else ever wears one. i put my top on because there were two nice girls my age in there and i was kind of imbarased. sounds wierd i know!! dispite it being a wee overcrowded (only 20 machines and one bench in a small room) i try to stick to my plan, but not hoging equipment is hard, as is not looking like a turd making funny faces when trying a heavy set.

the gym has a half price offer at the mo, £110 a year. i am only home for say 15 weeks of the year, but if i go 3 times a week at £3.50 a time for 10 weeks then thats say £150+. its anoying as my colage gym is only £45 and is a brilliant gym with everything you could ever want. i will give it some thought.

Thinking of trying creatine again, but am liking a girl at the mo, and dont want to turn in to a spotty pubesent looking fcuk right now so may leave it for a few weeks.

diet ok, but no rice or oats (ran out at breakfast) at curent, so just bread and potatoes today, with courgetes, carrot, salad, tomatoes and brocoli. and a tin of sardines and 4 eggs. usual sups also consumed. the milkman left several pints of milk (typical he saw my note after the rest of my family had gone away) so i have alot to drink !

stil think i should be eating more. i will try and up my food consumption next week i think.

cheers.


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Damn you are ripped! Very inspirational mate. I will be adding that second pic of yours to BigBiff's ab shot to keep me focused when I feel like quitting on my cardio early or scoffing junk food.



> Thinking of trying creatine again, but am liking a girl at the mo, and dont want to turn in to a spotty pubesent looking fcuk right now so may leave it for a few weeks.


Creatine does this to you? Are you sure it was the creatine? I have never heard of this effect before.



> ...exact macros have not been measuerd, nor have exact calorie intake...


It maybe worth keeping a food diary for a week and calculating your macros just as a guideline. I must admit your diet seems very lean (and clean), and increasing protein and carbs may make it a lot easier to bulk up.

You mention that you do dips to failure. What sort of reps would this result in? It maybe worth getting a dipping belt. They are pretty cheap and would open up a world of weighted dips (and pullups). Weighted dips are great for putting on mass IMO - not just on the chest and triceps but for solidifying all across the shoulders and back too.



> i usualy wear a vest, today was no exception, but feel wierd as no one else ever wears one. i put my top on because there were two nice girls my age in there and i was kind of imbarased


 :lol: Don't worry about what other people think of you. Girls like confidence, and a big part of confidence is not worrying what others think of you.

All the best chap.

J


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

Joshua said:


> Damn you are ripped! Very inspirational mate. I will be adding that second pic of yours to BigBiff's ab shot to keep me focused when I feel like quitting on my cardio early or scoffing junk food.
> 
> *honoured mate. although my abs are not visable when not tensed and the lighting is good*
> 
> ...


Cheers bud :thumbup1:


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

Good sesion today, just come back.

monday-chest and tri's

4x8 incline bench cable flys *2 sets of 25kg, 2 of 30kg*

4x8 incline DB bench, *2 sets of 20kg and 2 sets of 22.5kg *

4x8 flat DB bench *2 of 22.5 and 2 of 25kg*

3x dips to fatigue (i like this as a transition from pecks to tris) *couldnt do this, as the two bikes i put together to do them were ocupied, so strait on to the pushdowns*

*
*

4x8 tri extensions 12-17kg db's *did these last*

4x8 tri pulldowns on rope (cables) *did these second*

4x8 pushdowns on bar (cables)* did these first*

again an amazing pump, if i looked like i do when im pumperd all the time, i would probs stop training as its pretty much where i want to be!

wieghed myself at boots today. 70.5kg aparently, thats 11st 1lb and 166lbs. but on all other scales ive been under 11 stone and 155lbs or somthing.. hmmm. i think il use this as my new guide, not because it means i wiegh more, but because i can rely on the scales to be very good, and i can wiegh myself again on them in a month or so before colege acuratly.

More "sups" bought today. evening primrose tablets, iron and multivits, and omega 3. very cheep in Lidl, hopfully they will do there job and help insure my insides and skin are in good condition.

M1, oats, whey, flax, milk (shake)

M2, potatoe, baked beans, tin of tuna

M3, burger, courgete, 2 slices bread and rest of beans

GYM

M4 whey and dextrose

M5 chicken breats, sausage, green beans, courgete and sweet potatoe. yougurt.

M5 rice cake with peantu buter and cotage cheese.

cheers,


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

did some calculating today, using the "formulating dieat for beginers" thread on diet section.

worked out i use 3384cal on gym days.

today i ate 2690cals but i ate like a feking horse.

450g of sausage, 200g chicken, tin of tuna,

didnt do exact measuremtns of all peas and bananas eaten as it took me all day to do just this. just gives me an idea of how much i have to eat though! arghh

220g protine, 280g of carbs and 80+g of fat. didnt include any of my veg though.

not really sure what to make of this. i think my current diet is ok, just gona try and add more protine and a few more cabs to what i already had....going to be blumin expensive next year at colege though.


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

*After yesterdays discovery that im not eating enough, im thinking of getting some wieght gainer to up my cals. however i dont want to gain much/any fat...may put a post up in diet section.. Am i right in saying that if i dont eat over what my body burns, i will loose wieght? And that i wont gain if my cals arnt over what i burned? i dont want to put all this efort in (today was a strugle, cycling back from mates to work after leg session) but not gaining anything.*

todays sesion was ok, leg press was maxed out easily (need more wieght) as were the 4X8 dyumbel squats with the 25kg (again need more wieght) i had a mate with em today so things were sometimes a little rushed. Abs went well, but decided to do lying leg raises and long duration planks with dumbels being put on lower back. 10kg, 20kg and 25kg. it felt good having to really try and resist. shal be doing this in future,

M1 6.30am- oats, whey, milk and flax (chaning to fish oil after this pack maybe)

M2, 3 whole eggs, 2 slices bread

M3, half a tin of corned beef, sweet potato, some cheese, peas.

gym and shake with dextrose.

M4 tin of tuna with slice of bread (rushed)

M5 200g chicken, green beans, broad beans, brown pasta. yogurt

M6 will be cotage cheese and peanut butter with milk


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

HJL said:


> After yesterdays discovery that im not eating enough, im thinking of getting some wieght gainer to up my cals. however i dont want to gain much/any fat...may put a post up in diet section..
> 
> todays sesion was ok, leg press was maxed out easily (need more wieght) as were the 4X8 dyumbel squats with the 25kg (again need more wieght) i had a mate with em today so things were sometimes a little rushed. Abs went well, but decided to do lying leg raises and long duration planks with dumbels being put on lower back. 10kg, 20kg and 25kg. it felt good having to really try and resist. shal be doing this in future,
> 
> ...


hate mate, just glancing at your diet you dont seem to be eating that much. Id drop the cheese and corned beef personally. What does this diet work out at (carbs/pro/fat)


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

I know there both high in fat, although i scrape the fat from the edge of the beef :whistling: but i shall drop them, apart frfom maybe one a week as i love cheese!

not sure on the carbs/pro/fat. It took me so long to work it out for the one up the page i dont feel like doing it again, spesh not with my maths skills.

i am clearly not eating enough, even though i look bigger than i did a year ago, ive only put on 5-10lbs really, but i think its all been muscle..

i do love eating, its just the cost and time that i think mostly hinders me. A diet wil definatly be made in september when i go abck to colege.

if i ate more of what i alrerady eat i think i would gain much more.


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

good shoulders sesh yesterday. usualy do bis, back and shoulders but am going to seperate it because its too much.

shoulders - upright dumbel bench - 17.5 kg x2, 20kg x2 (reps of 8-10)

i superseted these with upright flys.

then did some shrugs with 25kg dbs

and some of those "bar to face" puls from the floor on the cables.

good pump in shoulders though  looked pretty big.

Biceps killing for some reason and i didnt even train them


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

HJL said:


> I know there both high in fat, although i scrape the fat from the edge of the beef :whistling: but i shall drop them, apart frfom maybe one a week as i love cheese!
> 
> not sure on the carbs/pro/fat. It took me so long to work it out for the one up the page i dont feel like doing it again, spesh not with my maths skills.
> 
> ...


i hear that mate it can be hard with school/coll/uni!! Have a look on my journal theres an example of my diet on there, its really basic stuff but it covers all bases. You might find it helpful.


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

Cheers Robisco, checked out your journal and probs will refer tom it in future. thanks.

Worked my fore arms on saturday and if felt good. i shal be doing more of this in the future.

Im thinking of getting some BCAA's after doing some reading in to them.

My incline cable flys felt very good today, strict form and i went fairly heavy on them. wanted to do decline dumbel press but there aint one! flat bench went well, blasted the 25kgs out no problem, incline went well aslo.

did a few more dips than usual, and then rope pulldowns, and then pushdowns superseted with lighter one handed pushdowns.

food intake has been lowish, but regular feeds of protine. 6 eggs, 2 scoops of whey, tuna, chicken and sausage for meat, potato and cous cous and oats for carbs, courgete in the evening. will have nuts late, and obv the peanut butter and cot cheese...and milk


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

today i concentrated on my back only.

i am changing my routine as of next week. i have it and wil post up later. I have seperated the back and shoulders and wil train mon, tue, thur and fri.

started with bent over lat raises (is this what their called) with one kneee on the bench, and one arm off the bench lifting up to your side..

then did lat pulldowns

then siting down row

then a few chins..

so 2 rowing actions and two overhead actions, one push and one pull. it felt excelent and got a real nice lat pump from it, probs the best ive ever had 

diet has been good recently

M1-shake with oats and raisens and milk

M2 - sausage, chicken, pasta and courgete

gym and pwo shake with dex and whey

M3 - sausages with pasta and greeen beans

M4 - tin of tuna, lamb stew with potato, green beans and broad beans

M5 half pint of milk and peanut butter.


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Apr 7, 2009)

looking nice and lean in the pics mate.

specialy the back shot.

you seem to be doing fine so far imo but if you really want to (be an animal) you need to up calories abit more try adding home made shakes inbetween meals.


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

Bazzoka Tooth said:


> looking nice and lean in the pics mate.
> 
> specialy the back shot.
> 
> you seem to be doing fine so far imo but if you really want to (be an animal) you need to up calories abit more try adding home made shakes inbetween meals.


Cheers for the input mate. Do you think im better off buying wieght gain shakes, to get an extra 500cals down me, or making my own with oats and whey ect?


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

> Do you think im better off buying wieght gain shakes, to get an extra 500cals down me, or making my own with oats and whey ect?


I would make your own - cheaper and you have more control over the ingredients.

JMHO,

J


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

NEWish routine

*
chest & tri*

4x8 incline bench cable flys (isolation & pre exhaust)

4x8 incline DB bench on 20kg and 22s

4x8 flat DB bench OR decline

3x dips to fatigue (i like this as a transition from pecks to tris)

4x8 tri extensions 12-17kg db's

4x8 tri pulldowns on rope (cables)

4x8 pushdowns on bar (cables)

*Back & calf*

4x8 arm dumbel rows

4x8 lat pulldowns

4x8 seated calbe rows

chins

loads of calf raises

dorsal flexion's (seen these today, look good)

seated raises..

*rest (wednesday)*

abs here or on weekend..

*Upper leg & bi*

4x8 on the leg press

4x8 DB squats

4x8 1leg squats

4x8 bicep curls

4x8 curls with a bar on the cables.

4x8 concentraiton curles on the cables (1 arm at a time)

*Shoulders & forearm*

4x8 shoulder press

4x8 side raises (one arm at a time of both together?)

..many shrugs

4x8 facepulls

monday has stayed the same, seeing good gains and i love the workout.

i have tried to seperate back from shoulders and do upper and lower legs on dif days. tri and bi are also well seperated. this will be folower til sept 20th when i go back to my better gym.

il put more pics up on weekend as its been a while! thanks to people who have put input in so far :beer: :beer:


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

Good session today, definatly getting stronger.

i managed good form on the incline cable bench flys....

moved on to incline bench, 4 sets of 8-10reps 20kgs, 22.5kgs and then 2x25kgs

same as above on flat bench.

did a few dips, then did supersets of rope pulldowns and par pushdowns. i really gave my tris a hamering on the lower wieght rather than pounding big wieght on them. i felt good after workout although the gym with 20 machines and 1 bench was hideously buisy. i shall not be going at 8pm again, id rather wake at 8am and go when its less buisy. got very drunk last night, but did have good post workout nutrition, and left it a while before drinking. also has pre bed cotage cheese and peanut butter.


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

What has been happening in pursuit of becoming an animal my friend?

J


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

It is stil being persued J! although slowly at the moment. :sneaky2: :thumbdown:

Thanks for the reminder that i am actualy trying to be an animal asap. i need a kick up the bum at the moment :thumb:

The 3 weeks when my parents were away were so very good in terms of eating. My training has gone a little pear shaped in the last 2 weeks due to work. I work on a farm, lifted 700+ bales, without food for 5 hours., often out for large parts of the day in a field. This is due to good weather and getting in the crops/hay before the rain comes again. ...milking at 6am, and i rarely get to sleep before 1am due to the heat. not ideal. meals have been when i can grab them, but i do tend so stuff my face with all things healthy. Ive had a couple of "roider" coments.. im by no means big, but mostly people who havnt seen me for a while probs think ive grown overnight. not sure how i take these coments...good, they have noticed ive grown. but then you kind of have to do the whole, ive nto taken steriods, yeh you have, no i havnt. so i just ignored them after telling them ONCE that i hadnt touched them. once is enough to tell someone.

All my sessions have been good at the gym, although i have been tired, a strong coffie helps. A few of my mates have jumped on the gym bandwagon, wich is all good and well, but the gym is for lifting, not for endless gosip and standing about! Still geting awsome pumps in the gym, doing no cardio to improve gains is all ok, but i am finding myself sweating more in workouts now.

I really cant wait to go back to the collage gym, and have my own space for cooking ect. Also i think J has inspired me to start swiming when im back at colege. and maybe one day a week needs to be dedicated to stretching. i used to be incredibly flexible and dont want to loose this. Is one day a week enough of would a small sesion befroe each training sesion be mroe benificial?

On a positive note i feel i have much more control in the gym now. & way more of an idea of what i need to do to achive my goals (long way of f, yeh..) all my sets are preformed with upmost control and i really find my focus in the gym has increased, paying much more atention to how my body is responding. for example, since the introduction of flys, pre dumbel press, my pecks have grown nicely ect ect..

il put pics up tmorow or tuesday. sorry for being lame recently everyone!

pecs and tris tmorow, il try and get a pic with a pump if i can!.. :thumb:


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

diet yesterday.

M1-banana, oats, whey, raisins (yum), milk and flax all in a shake.

m2- stir fry, 3 whole eggs, sweet potatoe

m3 shake and dex post raining

m4-tuna and cod,brown bread and salad

m5 - ham, salad and sweet pot

m6 cottage cheese and peanut butter with glass of milk

felt tierd yesterday when training, headache didnt help. my flies were feeling quite week for some reason, and 30kgs was feeling very heavy. however, 2x8 with 22.5s and 2x 8 with 25s were easy on the flat bench (soon going to do 3 of the 4 sets with 25s). incline bench was done 2sets of 8x20kg and 2 sets of 22.5. i could have done 25kgs but thought it best to get some good solid reps out with 22.5kg

i did some skull crushers on tri's as ive only been doing gay pushdowns recetnly. it felt reall good,, but there is no bar and dymbels are vey awkward to use, i had to hold on to the sides of them :cursing: another reson why i cant wait to go back to college.

tri's are very tired today, the skull crusers seemed to hit the upper/back part of my tri's, kind of at the back of my armpit :thumbup1:

pump was not as goon in pecks as usual, but this may have something to do with the poor flys. I really want to do decline next week, so will have to find something in the gym i can use to safely prop bench up.


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

pump wasnt great again today. The gym shut at 4.00pm as its a bank holiday which i didnt realise, so i was a little rushed with my session. I was the only one in the gym, which was nice for a change.

not much to report....it feels like my abs are disapearing a bit now ive stoped cardio. my diet is cleanish, but really does need to be better and bigger.

in the 2nd pic from the bottom i have outlined a red bit on my chest. this is a bit of muscle i think that seems to be harder than any of the rest. It is even hard when my pecs are untensed - very odd.

M1-banana, oats, whey, raisins (yum), milk and flax all in a shake.

M2-tuna, potatoes, apple

M3-3 eggs, oats and green beans

gym

pwo shake with dex and whey

- another shake 1h later with oats.

M4 130g chicken, oats/potatoes and courgette

M5 cot cheese and milkk

few pics...


























(my eyes aint reli that close together:lol


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

good sesion today.. i took out the half price "year for £110" offer. im home about 1--15 weeks of the year, so weather it wil be worth it in such poor training conditions (small wieghts, and reasons described before) i do not know.

shoulders and abs today.

superseted side raises with front raises. 7.5kg in each hand (f'in hard)

facepulls - shoulder felt a little gammy, didnt hurt so i carried on regardless.

vertical dumbell press - 17.5s, 20's then 2x 22.5

shurgs with the 25s with maximum squeezing

abs, i did wieghted leg lifts, (i do them slightly diferently) and really puled on the wieght, held a 10, 15 and 20 kg dumbel inbetween my ankles. really felt the burn. did some work on the big bouncy ball also, had a massive pump in my abs which i was quite amused by!

M1 oats, banana, raisins, flax, milk.

M2 potatoes and 3 egg omlett

M3 tin of tuna, some rice, mixed veg

train

dextrose and whwy

M5 oats, whey raisins

M6 cott cheese, fish, potatoe, brocoli, courgete and baked beans.


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

Crashed motorbike on monday so not really been doing much this week.

had a back session today which was good, i love feeling pumped lats, they really feel good under the arms!

Started with seated row 4x8, i used bar not pullies for a change but found my grip went bad quite fast.

chins 4xmax

bent over row 4x8

lat pull down 4 x8 and then 2 x20 just to tire them out.

bicep work out wasnt very good, as my mate was rushing me. Managed pleanty of curls, then concentration curles on the cable machine. i hope they are hurting tmorow but i doubt it.

havnt been very good at resisting cake recently (roll on college on the 20th whnere i wont have any coz i wont buy it)

todays diet

M1 usual shake

worked

M2 - sausages and bread lol

M3 - potato, markrel, brocoli and tomatoes

gym

- whey and dex shake

M4 - 3 eggs, bread and luetice, green beans

M5 - chicken, potato, green beans and carrots

M6 - cotage cheese later (may mix with whey? for extra protine)

they have a proper olympic bar at the "gym" upstaris in the school store. i am going to try and get use of this for the last 3 weeks at home before colege. probably wont be alowed though.


----------



## benster (Jul 17, 2009)

What kind of weights are you shifting?

Do you do much cardio?


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Its great to hear that you took up the gym offer. Although they cost a bit, when you use them all the time, you get your money's worth very quickly.

An abs pump mg: I have never had one of those in my life (I don't get many other pumps all that often either though).

Sorry to hear about your motorbike crash. The main thing was that you were ok. I have lost a few friends in my life from crashes which brings home how small the damage to a vehicle is compared with the value of life.

Keep training hard and don't worry too much about the cake. Even animals can have a bit of cake from time to time.

J


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

benster said:


> What kind of weights are you shifting?
> 
> Do you do much cardio?


I kind of feel the wieght values are worthless on cable machines as it differs from brand to brand (of machine). At the colege gym i am aware i can lift the 100kg lat pull down with ease and have to use the lead doorstop for an extra 20kg placed on top of the stack. however, in the gym i am curently using, 66kgs is extremely heavy and i can only manage 2x8 on this. if sombody said they did 66kg lat pull down and i had only been to the colege gym, i wuold think they were as weak as anything, but 66kg at the gym im using now is quite a wieght.

i'l keep note of wieghts used this week, i was ment to take pen and paper in with me last week but forogt.

i do no cardio as have been workign loads recently (maual labour on farm) and want to maximise muscle gains.



Joshua said:


> Its great to hear that you took up the gym offer. Although they cost a bit, when you use them all the time, you get your money's worth very quickly.
> 
> An abs pump mg: I have never had one of those in my life (I don't get many other pumps all that often either though).
> 
> ...


Cheers J, Thanks for the words, an abs pump was a shock to me aswell. hoping to get to the gym later but its hard without my bike, think il sort a lift out for a late session.

Im starting to work my proper diet out for college, i want everyhting in place for as soon as i get back - already pre-paid for membership :cool2: Working out how much i have to spend a week and how much will go on food is pretty vital as i need my going out money too!

thans for poping in guys :beer:


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

gmy, session was short today, only trained pecks so will do tri's with shoulers tmorow.

cabel incline flys 2x25kg, 1x30kg, 1x25kg (8-10 reps)

incline db press 2x20kg, 2x 22.5kg (8 reps)

decline db press 2x22.5kg, 2x25kg (8 reps)

i find decline easier, and i find db press in general easier with heavy weights as they tend to stay in one place not wave about so much. I certainly have better form with 25s than with 20s.

funny how 4 months ago at colege (its been a long summer) i started with 1 set of 8 reps with the 25's, then progressed to 27kg (8 reps) then 30's and 32's for 5 reps +.

it wil be interesting to see what my stregth is like in 3 weeks when im back.

Diet was poor today due to waking up late and mother not condoning my eating habbits. also rushed gym session and work strait after, so no pwo meal. hey thats life, il just try and make tomorow better


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

I had a greaaaaaaaat shoulder session on tuesday, although they didnt hurt yesterday, my trabs kill today, i think a result of the pause and sqeeze at the the top of the movement. they feel really thick at the moment, and i think are going to come along nicely since ive started doing them seperatly from my back. I go to colege a week sunday, so some more heavy compound moves should build them out to give me that all important "trying to getting massive look" :thumb:

Tricep session on wednesday (purely dedicated to them) did skull crushers on the cable machine with the bench. really hits my upper tricep on my underarm. managed 3 reps with 83kg for cable pushdowns. when looking at the stack i didnt think id do it, but i did, although not strict form. they are aching today so they def took a hammering :thumbup1:

diet has been ok, still not geting enough down me, but eating regularly and each meal contains protine. probably getting only 100 -130g protine a day  and have 2-3 shakes at 25g each (included in calculation!)

diet for colege will be looked at this week. post wil go up in diet section

each day il have

M1shake

M2fish

M3cot cheese

shake after gym

M4chicken

M5eggs

shake

or somthing like this, obv each meal wil contain veg and or carbs like bread, rice or potato. early days, ive got time to sort it out yet.

goodnight


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

triceps hurt for days after the workout on wednesday...

didnt go to gym til sunday, where i trained back and bi's (bi's ache today)

today was chest, nothing far from usual to report, although tris were a bit weak, probs due to beasting them beyond belief on wednesday and them not fully recovering.

motorbike crash left me with gammy right bum cheek. a large "wobbly jelly like" patch has apreared, with an incredibly hard lump beneath the skin nearby. doctors asap! i dont want to have my bum cheek drained of fluid, but when i sat down hard on it the other day it hurt like hell. and ive been in alot of pain before, with borken bones ect. its not afecting training though.

diet today

M1 no oats, so shake and rice crispies

M2 tuna, carrots, potato

workout

pwo shake with dextrose

M3 3 eggs with potatos.

M4 whey with rice and veg (no meat in fridge)

M5 cot cheese and peanut butter

pretty poor today


----------



## iMORE_TEST (May 23, 2009)

arms lookreally cut up mate


----------



## dax (Jul 25, 2009)

Looking cool in the pics mate, well done, crack on now eh?


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

CRACKING ON I AM.........

got back to colege a week ago, and no lap top at the mo as im trying to fix it (nightmare)

my eating is far supreme over what it was when i was at home, as has been my training this week.

monday was pecs and tri's, i did some cable flies, them moved on to db press. 1 set of 8 on 25's, then 3 sets on the 27.5s. incline db with 20's and 22.5's. did skull crushers which were pretty heavy and some tricep extensions. my two muscle groups were hurting so much the next day, i couldnt do shoulders!

did them on wednesday, then squats on thursday and some calf work. My legs still hurt today (sunday) from squating, and i only went to 60kg! just trying to get my body used to the type of thing it was doing 4 months ago 

friday was back and bi's. i did bent over row, military press maxed out for 6 reps at 42kg (found this really tough, but love it). the lat pull down goes to 100kg, pluss a 15kg wieght i put on it but its really light, i need a new pulling exersize to hit my lats! did some chins aswell.

most daily diets have been along these lines.

m1 - shake with 100g oats, 30g whey, flaz, raisins and a banana.

m2 - 4 eggs, with brown rice, and courgete or brocoli

m3 - tuna with rice/sweet pot

m4 - after workout, 30g whey, 40g dex

m5 - chicken, veg

maybe mince if im hungry !

m6 - cot cheese, milk and Pb

also multi vits, epo and omega 3

i think im hiting over 130g protine a day, which is an improvement but not as good as it could be. my diet has to fit around lectures and if i only have a 20min break inbetween 4 hours of lectures its a bit anoying spending it cookign and eating. money is also a bit tight, so a trolly full of meat doesnt help funds. ive tried asking catering staf if i can get a box of chicken but no luck yet. ive got a pretty full timetable aswell so gona find it hard to get to the gym before it shuts some days at 6pm.

i try to eat most of my carbs in the morning before i workout. should i also be stuffing them down in meal 5 and 6?

just thought i let you all know im still here! :beer: :bounce:


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Good to see things are getting back on track mate. Animal status awaits...

Don't worry about the squatting - whenever I have a layoff from an exercise it always feels tough getting back into it, especially with one such as squats. When you keep hitting it hard, it soon comes back.

As for getting a lat hit, try altering your hand and elbow positions during each rep of a pulldown. The same goes for BentOverRows. I have found that altering form you can have a more difficult challenge with a lot lower weight. Going superslow ie 10sec on each of the concentric and eccentric phase of a set can be a big shocker too. Doing a rowing motion with a rope on a low cable can be really nice too, especially when you squeeze at the top of the rep.

If feed frequency is a problem, have you thought of moving to casein to get a slower release of protein.

All the best mate.

J


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

Cheers J, i have been using the lat pull down but attaching two handles to it over the last 2 weeks. I think the trick is to try and pull with your elbows, rather than your upper arms. Bent over row also feel good, although doing them slowly will need a little more practice. i think mixing up sets/reps, and duration of both ranges of movements is important to muscle buliding.

major lack of forum contribution recently due to the first few weeks of my 2nd year at colege. training is going good, my triceps have come on leaps and bounds over the summer. im lifting (or pushing down) the whole stack on the cable machine, although a little carelesly. skull crushers feel imence!

Im still putting off bench press. not sure why, i guess im seeing results with db press, and i dont need a spotter. squating is still light and deep. i do go heavy (in my eyes) to 80 kg or so, but dont go very low on these. my legs are definatly getting bigger though so i dont feel theres and point in trying too hard lol!

not sleeping well at the moment, even if i feel very tired i can seem to drift off. i start 4 days a week at 9am, but struggle to sleep before 2am. maybe i have become semi dependant on booze to make me fall asleep over the past weeks? i have been recomended reading a book before bed to rest my mind, i may try this.

diet yesterday :

M1 30g whey, 100g oats, banana, raisins, milk (blender)

M2 chicken, rice, veg

M3 mince, potato

gym, 30g whey, 40g dex

m4, tuna, bread,

m5, 4 eggs, veg

m6, cott cheese, peanut butter on bread and milk

probs around 180g protine maybe more. not sure on the carbs, but each meal with carbs in would be a full half pint glass of cooked rice, potatoe or pasta, and veg on top. also keeping the nuts, fish oil and multi vits going in.

bye for now


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

shoulder session was on wednesday due to doms from mondays session.

felt strong and got a rite pump so i was happy as larry

DB shoulder press:

1x 17.5 (12 reps)

1x 20 (10)

1x 22.5 (7)

1x 25 (6)

face pulls:

1x30kg (12reps)

1x36 (10)

1x 37.5 (8)

1x40 (6)

smith shoulder press

1x45kg (12)

1x 47.5 (8)

1x 50 (7)

1x 52.5 (6)

shrugs: all to fail, some slow some fast, some super slow ect.

1x22.5kg (17 reps)

1x25

1x 27.5

1x30

got ratfaced afterwords though, kind of feel bad about it but once i open a can i cant stop.

diet today:

M1 normal shake

M2 tuna and brown pasta

M3 mince, brocoli and green beans

M4 4 eggs and jaket potato and carott

M5 shake and toast with peanut butter and cot cheese and yogurt

still hungry but i wont sleep if i eat now! casien is needed!


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

back day on friday:

bent over row

30kgx1 (12 reps)

40kgx1 (10reps)

45kgx2 (8)

50kgx1 (6)

standing mil press:

30kgx1 (12)

35x1(10)

40kgx1 (8)

45x1 (5)

lat pull down (close and wide grip interests)

105kgx1 (12) wide, then close

95kgx1(10)as above

85kgx1(10)^^

75kgx1 (8)^^

some big kids in the gym this year, making me feel like a weener :cursing: but it makes me wana eat more and train harder so i gues it could be a good thing.


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Caesin is good stuff for presleep. I also like the stuff if I am going without food for a while in the day.

Just out of interest - why the use of the smith machine for shoulders. IME they have caused me all sorts of problems (stabilisers don't get worked as hard) in the long term when I have used them.

Don't worry about the alcohol mate. I don't think the odd hit is going to messup your progress, its only a problem if you are doing it all the time IMHO.

Totally agree on it being a good thing that there are big lads there. It is defo good for motivation, and if they know what they are doing, you maybe able to get tips off them.

All the best,

J


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

only been to the gym twice in two weeks. my right shoulder was giving me pain a couple of weeks ago. it stil "grinds" when i do a slow windmil action, but no pain anymore.

i deadlifted today for pretty much the first time!!! i only whent to 60 kgs but it felt awsome. i watched some videos and think i have the technique right. my lower back felt really tight. and im hoping it aches tomorow although i only did 3 sets. really got a huge forearm pump too. il take it steady on them for the next 2-3 weeks, maybe do light sets of 15-20 reps, then heavy sets on one day of the week.

laying off direct shoulder exersizes for a while, like vertical db press, but combined lat pulldown with bent over rows and shrugs. I shall be bang on training again next week. my diet is stil fairly good.

note:

my upper lats, abs and lower back were aching amazingly the next day after this, kind of proves that deads hit many parts of your body. dont think im going to be slacking on these.


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

stil going to gym 3 days a week..

todays training.

flys:

2x8 15kg

2x8 17.5kg

db ress:

1x12 25kg

1x8 27.5kg

2x6 30kg

not tried the 32s in a couple of weeks, just dont seem to have the strength on the 30's to move up to them... bit odd as i was pushing 5 reps with them a while ago.

decline bench:

1x12 50kg

2x8 60kg

1x6 70kg

triceps:

skulls:

3x8 30kg

1x6 35kg

tricep ex:

2x10 15kg

2x8 17.5kg

pushdowns:

2x8 50kg

2x8 40 kg

1x20 30kg

diet a bit poor today, but has generaly been very good. hiting about 170gs a day of protien and every meal containing suficient carbs (brown rice, potatoe of fkin oats!)

diet today :

m1, shake, oats, raisins, banana, flax and multivit.

m2 pasta and mince with mixed veg

m3 shake and oats

post workout shake with dextrose

m4: eating now... rice and chicken with courgete..

m5....to be decided later, cottage cheese on toast with peanut butter and milk expect.

feeling a bit poo about my course at the mo, loads of work, didnt think it would be this hard, cant really concentrate for 2 mins, and need to work for a few hours every day at the least. hummph.


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Funny you say about loads you can shift. I'm going through similar things myself at the moment. It can be down to lots of different reasons mate eg( different incline on the bench, slight alterations in form, tiredness, stress from your course, lack of sleep, change in diet, weakness in a stabiliser due to change in exercises used on other bodyparts). Stick in there though.

What course are you doing bud?

J


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

HI J, stil reading your journal with great interest and a confused look lol

as im really here to get massive, nto nessasaraly stonger (although they come together) im not hugely disapointed when i cant lift as much. as long as im trying my hardest and fail around 6-12 reps im happy. im pretty good with my psychology, what i mean by this is i always try my hardest, and can never push "just one more rep" out if my mate asks me too no matter how hard i try because i know when im spent, and those half reps where you strugle loads and end up droping the weighs does no good IMO.

i do a course in fisheries and aquaculture, although it sounds very practical, im spending an uncanny amount of time sat in my room trawling thorugh booring papers finding references. i want to practise and learn skills and to be honest i thought it would be more active. I cleaned my room (saw you were tidying in your journal) and turned my smaler lights on and tried to make it a nicer working environment. i also bought some chocolate 

i had my first shouler session today for a while since my right one gave me grief. i managed a fairly good session (a light one all be it) after 2 weeks not training them.

side raises, 6kg 7kg, 8kg, 9kg in each hand

upright dumb press 15kg, 17.5kg, 20kg, 22.5 kg

facepulls, 4x 35kg

shrugs, 20kg, 25kg (db's) 50kg, 60 kg (bar)

had a good pump and no shoulder ache, tomorow will tell the real result though i think.

My wieght has increased, and im still as lean as i was, so its all good lean mass. i was JUST over 11.00 on the 25th sept and now im about 11.10. i am well aware of fluctuactions on day/week basis, but am very confident this is a positive step to the 12.00 stone marker im so eager to reach. i hope to carry on with my eating regime. im also adding 1 scoop of protien before training, wich takes me to 90gs from my shakes, and 100g or so from food.

diet today:

m1, shake, oats, raisins, flax, milk.

m2, rice (i mix brown and white btw) and mixed veg and mince.

m3, large potatoe, 3 eggs and left over chicken.

m4, half pint milk with shake and water and olive oil.

train

m5 40g dextrose, and shake

M6, tuna and pasta with brocoli

legs and abs tomorow...


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Will follow this thread by looks of things me and you are about the same level in lifts! Bit diff here and there. Good luck with things


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

Cheers sim6, have you got a log up at the moment?

Legs on thursday was good, managed very positive squat form and had a great amount of DOMS on my calfs and thighs the next day..and i still feel it today!

not noticed any doms on my bum cheeks (glutes), and exersize to taget these? could do with a bit of firming

back day was reall good on friday.

deadlifs:

40k x12 (x2)

50k x 10

60 x 8

75 x 4

new pb on the deads: although i could probs have done 75kg when i started doing deads, i decided to take it up from 60kg in week one, to beyond, in 2.5kg increases each week if posible. so in 4 weeks i will try and hit 85kg. it may sound like a lot for say a 2rm so fast, but i am not lifting at my maximum efort. Hopfuly i will do it without too much straining 

opted for bent over db row:

25kg x12 (x2)

27.5kg (x2)

lat pull downs, varied from very slow reps of 40kgs, to heavy sets of 3 or 4, then fast light sets, and heavy at the end again. Got a huge pump from this, i really think my body loves a load of variation, and puting diferent types of strain on muscle groups is one way to achieve this i believe. it may sound like a careless way of training, but i will always chuck in one exersize for each body part where i do something a little out of usual, weather it be superseting or dead slow ectect...

chins and bi's followed.. bi's not hurting today for some reason, i thought i hammered them but such is life !!

todays diet (not good from loud music the night before, hindering sleep, hence a lie in)

m1 usual oats, whey, raisins, banana, flax seed

m2 potato with tuna and chicken and mixed veg

m3 shake with peanut butter sandwich

m4 brown/white rice, mince in tomato sauce and onion, and brocoli.

m5 another shake with a peanut butter sarnie.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Hey mate I ain't got round to starting a journal yet I'm more into strength than body building. The exercise where I always feel it on my bum is squats mate


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

Training

dumbell fly

15x12

15x10

17.5x8 (x2)

slight incline DB bench. again felt good with the 30's. before i lift heavy i imagined myself as a mechanical machine that had no limits of strengh...rather odd, not sure where it came from...

22.5x12

25x 10

27.5x7

30x5

decline bench - very strict form, pretty pleased with them although not incredibly heavy.

50x12

55x10

60x8

70x5

tricep hammering comenced..included CGBP, pushdowns and skull crushers.

i dont think il be in the gym tomorow, this is going to be a late night due to essay work for wednesday.

m1 - usual "morning shake"

m2 - large potato, mine, mixed veg

m3 - shake and 2 slices bread

workout

m4 - shake and dextrose

m4 - tuna, rice and sweede

m5 (11.00pm )chicken, rice

wil have peanut butter and milk later after more work.


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

shoulders today although i was aching from tri's and chest a little bit from monday.

side raises

7kgx2

8kg

9kg all x 8 reps.

shoulder press

17.5kgx12

20kgx10

22.5kgx 8

25kgx6

face pulls, perfect form

37.5kgx8 (x4 sets)

shrugs

heavy 70kg set intermited with 20kg set of 15 plus reps

Diet was good today,

M1 usual shake mix

M2 tin of tuna, bread

M3 chicken, oily fish, pasta

M4 shake and potato

gym

M5 shake and dextrose

M6 large rice, mince, and veg

burger from the van....

M7 cottage cheese and milk

Saw a kid (think hes 17) who ive not seen since he was 14 and a skinny runt. He is now massive, looks about 200kg to me, and lokos like hes 35 years old, not 17. dont think hes one gear, but really dont understand have any runt of a 14 year old could put that much wieght on, it really is insane, i wish i could put pictures up. Gobsmacked is an understatement. made me feel a little inadequate


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

Leg session today, short one as i went swiming after, which was a nice change. I will have to see if it helped ease DOMS in the morning.

leg press 100kg (full stack)

x13

x10

x10

x8

leg extension, i like these to gat my legs warmed up and some blood flowing through!

45kgx10

30kg x15

45x8

20x15

squats

40kgx15

50kgx12

60kgx10

70kgx8

75kgx6

these felt really good today, concentration was up and i felt a good drive through all ROM. Im not benching, squating and deadlifting my body wieght on all three. sounds lame to me, but only better is to come i hope!

Did some calf work, decided to go super heavy/superlight, 8 sets of 20 on the light and 8 on the heavy. seemd to hammer thme pretty hard.

DIET:

M1 morning shake as usual

tiny oily fish on bread snack

M3 potato, mince, mixed veg.

M3 3 egg omllet, bread, potato.

GYM

shake and dextrose

swiming.. starving by now and just want to go home

tescos...geting anrgy i am so hungry, eat a sarnie from the reduced shelf.

M4 chicken with rice and brocoli.

M5 cott cheese with yougurt and milk (made in to a smoothy)


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

You can't beat tesco sanwiches mate, they are the dogs, especially after a night out, tesco munch ftw :lol:


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> You can't beat tesco sanwiches mate, they are the dogs, especially after a night out, tesco munch ftw :lol:


The poor woman was taking them off the shelfs to stick the reduced price on them. She had a mob of about 6 people round here, fighting over the best ones she just put back on the shelf for 35p before they got taken :lol:

got a nice steak for 85p too! good day in all :thumbup1:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

HJL said:


> The poor woman was taking them off the shelfs to stick the reduced price on them. She had a mob of about 6 people round here, fighting over the best ones she just put back on the shelf for 35p before they got taken :lol:
> 
> got a nice steak for 85p too! good day in all :thumbup1:


Lmfao... they never reduce them anywhere near down to that up here:cursing:.

Tbh they are worth it, but i've no idea how they manage to squeeze 700+ calories into a fkin sanwich. Must be pouring pure lard into them. :lol:


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

As long as you have good form and you are putting the effort in so that you can just crank out your target rep range, everything is good.



> Saw a kid (think hes 17) who ive not seen since he was 14 and a skinny runt. He is now massive, looks about 200kg to me, and lokos like hes 35 years old, not 17. dont think hes one gear, but really dont understand have any runt of a 14 year old could put that much wieght on, it really is insane, i wish i could put pictures up. Gobsmacked is an understatement. made me feel a little inadequate


Maybe he is training right for himself and eating like mad. He maybe on the juice too, who knows.



> ...M3 3 egg omllet, bread, potato.
> 
> GYM
> 
> ...


How long before the gym was M3? The shake was post weights, correct? It is undertstandable that you would be hungry after a legs + swim session. Could you include a preworkout shake to help provide some energy during the workout?

On a more general dietary matter, I love the type of nosh you are getting down. You can't beat mince + potatoes either.



> tiny oily fish on bread snack


This made me giggle as it sounds funny.



> The poor woman was taking them off the shelfs to stick the reduced price on them. She had a mob of about 6 people round here, fighting over the best ones she just put back on the shelf for 35p before they got taken


When it comes to reduced food bargins in supermarkets I do view it very seriously. Any means necessary to dominate the area and to get to the front of the pack. I did snarl once whilst flexing the bis  to get cheap chicken. It was on a tren cycle though, however it was very effective.

Good stuff matey - keep it up.

J


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

haha cheers J, i do seem to be a bit conservative with my protien shakes not sure why, i usualy have 3 a day; on wake, pre, and post gym. im not sure what hapned on that day. DOMS were defintaly reduced by swiming, no question about it. Also some nice females at the pool side, an insentive, if any is needed!

Started increasing fats as im lacking it in my diet. Makerell, avocados and nuts i love. Just got some walnut oil from tescos which is rammed with poly and mono-unsaturates!

I eat mince every day of the week. buy a few kg's at tescos, split it in to 200g slices, and freeze individauly.

Friday, back and bi's: (missed my sesion last week, so very excited)

Feelign very anoyed from sitting in a car with anoying people for much longer than expected in trafic, i had some anger to relase, and what better way than some deadlifts!

Virtualy free from leg DOMS for a change wich no doubt helped.

deads:

40kg x15

50kg x12

60kg x8

70kg x6

80 x4

90x4

felt awsome doing these, did reverse grip on 80 and 90. seems im stronger at these that i thought. next week il be scraping the 40kg and going to 50 from the off.

bent over row:

40kg x12 (x2)

50kg x10 (x2)

lat pulldown: superseted heavy sets with two handles pulling to chest, with lighter sets with wide grip on the bar. my back felt nice and plump after this.

bicep curls:

12kgx10

15x10

17.5x8

17.5 x 4

barbel curls:

30kg x8 (x3)

super slow curles with cables and bar, down the stack, then up the stack.

Bi's really hurting today, aswel as my lower traps. Also hamstrings from deadlifts. I break up for Xmas on the 18th, wich is anoying as a mate has just got a key for the college gym so we can go whenever we want, when no one is about. The home gym isnt very good, but i will enjoy maxing the equipment out LOL!

after xmas i have 3 weeks working in southampton where i will be living in a mates house. no gym wil be present, but i hope il be able to get some nosh down me, although il be working from 8.30 till 4 or 5pm. ordered some meal replacment packs for this.


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

inner elbow was acing from bicep work on saturday which definatly hindered my lifts, as my pecks and tri's felt awsome.

Flys:

15kg x11(x2)

17.5kgx8 (x2)

incline db:

22.5 x12

25 x8

27.5x6

30 x6

decline bench:

50kg x12

60kgx 10

65kg x7

70kgx4

CGPB:

40kg x12 (x2)

50kg x 10

55kg x 6

skulls:

20kg x 12

22.5 x 8

20 kg x?

22.5 x?

then did some rope work on my triceps with the cable machine. Got a really nice pump, felt massive, which is nice. Food hasnt been the best today, my tummy just doesnt feel like it today, but il make sure i eat another 40 or 50gs of protien and some veg and potatoe before bed.

The inbalance in my pecs was obvious (to me) when i was pumped especialy. I may have to start doing extra work, or drop some sets on the other peck.

x


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

im not sure why i onyl end up documenting my chest and tris sessions, maybe because there my favorite!

I have been home all weekend, so food intake wasn't the best, but had an ok back session, even if the wieghts int he rubbish gym wernt really enough to make me strugle.

today, chest and tri

basicaly the same as last week, but i HAVE A NEW decline 2 rep PB BENCH of 80kgs !!

50kgx12

60kgx10

65kgx8

70kgx5

80kgx2

also ldid flat db press Prior to this and got 5 reps of the 32kg dbs at the end.

i blew up real nice, but stil a wee bit concerned about my left to right peck imbalance, but im not going to try and do anything about it yet.

someone commented i should be able to bench more than that, i agreed but told them i havnt really done a huge amount of benching in my 2 years training, (probs about 10 times in the last year). i have 6 weeks away from the gym soon, but im determind to raise the bench more!

Diet - not great as i woke up late.

M1 usual morning shake with extra oats!

M2 mince, rice, mixed veg

M3 shake with walnut oil

gym

M4 shake with dextrose

M5 5 egg whites, 2 yolks, potato and mixed veg.

M6 peanut butter sarnie

MP unflavoured slow release before bed with milk (its seriously rank, but cheep)

Diet for tuesday the 15th (tomorow)

M1 usual morning shake

M2 tuna and potato

M3 another morning shake

M4 mince, brown rice, mixed veg

treadmill for a change, its been so long...

dextorse after

M5 chicken, and rice

finaly, pre bed shake.

also still eating fats like avocados, walnut oil ect.


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

Training is going to be lame whilst im off for xmas at home

Back and bicep:

deadlifts, 4x10 on 25kg dumbels

seated row, full stack with handles, 3x8reps and 1x6reps

lat pull down, 40-60kgs (very hard on this machine compared with college one)

biceps:

bicep curls and hammer grips with 15kg db's (one is actualy 13.5 kg due to a smaller plate) and then 17.5kgs

super slow and super fast curls with the single grip on the cable machine.

both body parts aching nicely, lats for a change are hurting! just trying to keep the food going in me, even though training volume, load and frequency will be greatly reduced.

I am hoping that this long lay off and rest will maybe produce more growth for me from febuary to june if i pile the food in....we live in hope lol!

current lifts: im not one for really trying to "break pb's" and dont really try to push myself to the very max, but its all the more appealing with these three big lifts. Il whack a comparison pic so i can show off my new lack of abs and the bit of wieght ive put on in the past 4 months.

80kg bench

75kg squat

90kg dead

Wieghed myself.....

12 stone!!! i know its xmas day and 12st by xmas was my target but ive eaten so much so not a fair test really! nice to see it on the scales though.

I did however weigh myself after a moderate days eating yesterday and i was 75kg / 165lbs and i started on the 25th-7-09 at about 69kg / 152 lbs. so 6kg / 13lbs up and top 4 abs stil showing. im very happy about this in exactly 3 months. And 12 months in the year so 3x6kg is 18kg soooo on 25th-7-2010 i could be 93kgs/205 lbs/14.6st........Well we can always dream it may happen and im going to try by best that it does! although I have no idea what the summer will throw up, ending colege, no car, dont even know where il live!

Just realised it should be 4x6kgs as there are 4x3 months in the year if you folow...(too many xmas beers) so really i could put on even more wieght if i have super genetics!

EDIT PICS




























THIS WIL PROBABLY BE MY LAST UPDATE BEFORE FEBUARY.


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

FFS just lost a post TWICE so gona keep this really breif.

not trained in a while, lost strengh and wieght i expect

trained yesterday chest and triceps. felt lethargic and heavy, in a bad way lol

supps, food and training shall resume as normal and im wanting to pack on the wieght basicaly, not woried about a bit of fat either but will keep diet clean.

tidays diet

M1 otas, banana, flax, raisins, whey, milk

M2 chicken, potatoe and beans

M3 maxi milk

M4 stirfry, mince and pasta

M5 remains of M4

bedtime shake.

:beer:


----------



## benster (Jul 17, 2009)

Welcome back - good luck!


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

benster said:


> Welcome back - good luck!


Cheers matey!

Yesterdays leg work out was ok, although not incredibly heavy - it doesnt always have to be.

Leg extensions:

half stack 2x10reps

full stack 2x6reps

full stack 10x1reps (ten secs rest inbeteween each)

squats:

50kg 1x13

60kg 1x10

70kg 1x8

75kg 1x6

leg press:

full stack 4x10

TODAY

shoulder press

17.5kg 1x13

20kg 1x10

22.5kg 1x8

25kg 1x5

27.5 - couple of lame half reps

Upright row:

30kg 2x10

35kg 2x8

Upright smith:

40kg 2x10

45kg 2x8

probably should have put more wieght on this.

Shrugs superseted with some shoulder raises

shrugs were done with DB's and the bar.

60kg bar

25kg DB's

70kg bar

27.5kg DB's

40kg bar

dont count these, i just to mental and they always kill the next day :thumb:

DIET today.

M1 usual shake, although i think flax makes me go to the loo more frequently, maybe lower the dose.

M2 chicken stirfry with 2 slices of bread

M3 maxi milk

M4 corned beef and potato

GYM

M5 mince, brown rice and mixed veg

M6 bedtime shake.

today was a funny day for eating as i had a trip for most o fthe day so ate what i could and made sure meal 5 was a big one.

probably train back on sat or sunday. although my lats still sem to mildly ache from benching on monday (dont ask why!)


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

Great sesion at the gym today, i was the only one in there (thank lord for our key) and was able to let out pleanty of agression whilst lifting and pacing around the place!

Back and bi's

500m row to warm up

Did some seated rows at the start of my sesion, partly to nacker my lats a bit as i know deadlifts nail them a bit. Although i would be doing lats after deads aswell.

Deads went really well. i find it hard to count because im concentrating on breathing and form so much i guess.

50kg warm up set x15 (not hiting the floor)

60kgx ?

70kg.....put a ten plate each side by accident, so ended up doing 80kg

80kg x 10

90kg x7

100kg x 5 *NEW PB* i reckon i could go higher, but im not in a rush and think il grow on this lift just fine, without risk of injury. sometimes i get a slight twinge on lower right back but this was only present today on lighter deads.

Latt pul down:

altenated on Close Grip (2x handles) and Wide Grip. i find i can shift more wieght on the CG.

altenated between:

90kg on WG

100kg (full stack) plus additional door stop wieght (15-20kg??) for CG

then did some WG chins, which im not very good at, so lifted myself up and just lowered myself As slow as posible.

BICEPS

seated curles with 15kg's and 17kg's DBs

conc curles with 9kgs and 10kgs

Was fairly tired after this so decided it was time for a shake and headed back. blood sugar was 4.5 post work out, then 7.3 ten mins after PWO shake, which was dextrose and whey, for those interested.

DIET. woke up too late to cram all the calories, but will try!

M1 usual shake

M2 potato and home made mince and chicken curry, with mixed veg

M3 shake

gym

M4 whey and dextrose

M5 wil be 5 or 6 egg omlet with rice and veg

M6 if i stay up late wil be chicken.

pre bed shake.

should still hit 200+ protien

:beer:


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

Chest and tris:

swaped my incline bench for flat, and swaped flat DB press for incline.

-i also did the bench first wich is a change.

DB flys:

15kg 3x11

17.5 1x8

bench:

50kg 1x12

60kg 1x8

70kg 1x5

80kg 1x1 (+1help rep)

Flat db:

felt week as fooock on these, could only manage up to 22.5's and tris just felt realy fatigued. im not sure if its a good idea doing the mass builder first (bench) and then then DB's. Likewise i recently read that you should do flies LAST to fry your muscles, because theres no point in making them weaker before benching, but i do it to pre-exhaust them so my tris dont give in! :cursing: :confused1:

skulls:

20kg 1x14

22.5kg 1x12

25kg x6

30kg x 4

dips:

BW 4x?

Cable push downs to finish.

Got a good pump, also started creatine again today, 2.5gs either side of workout. il keep close check on my face as if i come up in strange spots again il stop consuming it.

DIET:- my hand blender has broke, so until i get in to town im eating porridge, which is vile, with my shake before hand and a banana + multivit

M2 4 egg omlet with rice

M4 nuts, mince, potatoe and bread.

creatine

gym

M5 whey and dextrose and creatine

M5 chicken and rice and veg + ground-nut oil.

bedtime shake

still hitting 200g of protien and adequate carbs, fats could be higher though. i was noticably over 12st thismorning, 1st of feb, will see where i am in two months.


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

LEGS:

leg extensions

-full stack 4x10

sqauts

50kgx12

60kgx10

70kgx8

80kgx4?

90kgx2 *NEW PB*

leg press

-full stack 10x4.

then some calf work

DIET:

M1 usual morning shake, got a new blender so all is well!

M2 chicken and tuna with penne pasta

M3 mince with potatos

M4 shake a slice of bread

M5 PWO dextrose and whey

M6 chicken, rice and vegetables.

bedtime shake..to follow

Im thinking about training erlier in the day to ensure more solid food comsuption after training, as i usualy just have a shake, one meal, then my bedtime shake. im not sure if it will fit in with lectures well though.


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

just lots another post on here, it was the computers fault this time :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

Back sesion was good today, worked my way up to 2 sets of 5 on 100kg for deads.

It was my idea to incorporated shrugs with deads as they seem to nail my trpas anyway. This would mean i do away with a shoulder workout, or do some shoulder pressing with back if i manage it after deads. My delts hurt so much after benching on monday which is also another reason to think about my shoulder workout hmm.

My grip was very poor after deads, which meant i couldnt shrug 2

40kgs!!!

i did however manage to do my lats pretty well, and bicep curls up to the 17.5kgs. Also did some preacher curls, only 20kg on the bar but nice form and got a massive pump. 

Diet has been pretty good recently!

TODAY:

M1 usual shake

M2 5 eggs on some very healthy seeded bread!

M3 shake and oats and creatine

gym

M4 whey, dex, creatine.

M5 loads of chicken, rice, potato, and mixed veg....and some gravey :thumbup1:

M6 will be chicken

M7 bedtime shake.

im curently taking just 6g creatine ONLY on training days. split pre and post workout. will this suffice or should i take it non workout days too. i dont see the point if its not going to be used up in resistance activity?


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Sorry I have not posted here for a while buddy. You still seem to be doing well, even if you have not got into saving your posts in notepad or similar first :whistling: .

I would keep the creatine in on every day, as it builds up, rather than getting used up in a few hours. Are you very limited on funds with the creatine, as 6g seems like quite a small amount IMO (maybe I just take too much  ).

Good work mate,

J


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Good progress mate keep it up looking ripped in your pics too


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

Joshua said:


> Sorry I have not posted here for a while buddy. You still seem to be doing well, even if you have not got into saving your posts in notepad or similar first :whistling: .
> 
> I would keep the creatine in on every day, as it builds up, rather than getting used up in a few hours. Are you very limited on funds with the creatine, as 6g seems like quite a small amount IMO (maybe I just take too much  ).
> 
> ...


Cheers for callling in J, I have a generous student loan, maybe i refrain from takcing larger amount becase i cant really feel it working - but maybe i would notice recovery if i took more. dose of creatine (and water) will be increased from monday.



Sim6 said:


> Good progress mate keep it up looking ripped in your pics too


cheers mate, now wieghing 12st in the morning. sounds lightwieght, but its a stone heavier than i was in september. :thumb:

Been at home all week, with insuficient gym to train in, but hey, im not getting smaller.

cant wait for a shoulder session on monday at college, going to try pressing the 27.5s for reps, as the 25kgs are getting too easy!

Te insuficient wieght at my current home gym (and complete absence of bench press, squat or deadlift equipment) is going to be a major issue in the summer when im back from college. I am reallly going to eat my heart out and train hard these next few months, and il have to have a change of training styles in the summer focusing on high reps, drastic drop sets and thinking of other ways i can create a more anabolic environment with minimal wieght and poor equipment. Il think about that when it comes, or maybe just befoere if im feeling organised :lol:

Role on the college gym on monday :thumb:


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Have a good one mate  what creatine are you using?


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

just cheep mono from MP.com, it gave me a wierd rash on the face last time, so was trying to introduce it slowly this time, its ok at the moment.

Shoulders: did some rotator cuff work just to loosen the bad boys up a bit!

db press

20kgx12

22.5kgx10

25kgx8

27.5kgx5:thumbup1:

27.5kg x3

Side raises

7kgsx10

7kgsx10

8kgx8

9kgx7

superset smith shoulder press and light upright row: The smith machine is very sticky, probably best avoided.

20-30kgs upright row/40-40kg on the smith shoulder press

Finished off with DB and olympic bar shrugs.

Diet, a bit lame at the begining of the day as got the train back to college.

M1 cocopops and banana :lol:

M2 2x prawn sarnies and a chicken and salad wrap

M3 mice and rice

GYM

M4 dexrose and whey

-double cheese burger :whistling:

M5 4 eggs and potato and stirfry

M6 chicken, bread and stirfry

M7 will be bedtime shake.

(everything is fried in groundnut oil)

felt good lifting the 27.5kgs today. i really would love some proper boulder shoulders one day!

Cant wait till my back session on wednesday, hopfully i can keep puting pounds on the scales... :beer:


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Nice lifts mate I'm hoping for 24-26 on my shoulder press tomorrow!

I'm using CEE from myprotein currently a couple of weeks into the cycle and feeling it's going good


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

Wednesday, back day:

Deads

60kgx12

70kgx10

85kgx6

100kgx5

upstairs free wieghts room was shut, so no suficiant stimulus on lats (i love pull downs and seated rows)

Did some dumbel bent over rows, im not too keen on using the olympic bar for these.

22.5kgx12

22.5kgx12

25kgx10

27.5x8

wide grip chins procceded, once i couldnt do anymore, i lifted myself up and just lowered myself down as slow as i could.

Thursday, legs:

leg extensions:

full stack (100kg) 4x10

squats

60kg x 12

70kgx10

75x6

80x3

bit lighter than usual due to a week layoff at home.

leg press:

full stack (100kg) 4x10

next session i will squat first, then superset extensions with leg press, as the machines are too easy at their full wieght.

Did 30 lenghts today in the pool with 1min rests every 2 lenghts. Very tired after this.

food has been pretty good, the reduced section at tescos has taken a large volume of my money recently. lots of fish, chicken, red meat and eggs. although oats are coming in to play more as there faster and better than potatos..although ive just bought a big sack of potatos and oats are pretty vile  Im spending way too much money on food, although i buy in bulk if i can, i stil manage to spend 20 quid everytime anyone goes to tesco!

Chest day tomorow, really cant wait :beer:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Are you an animal yet?


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

GHS said:


> Are you an animal yet?


More of one than i was yesteday mate, and less of one than i shall be tomorow :thumb:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

HJL said:


> More of one than i was yesteday mate, and less of one than i shall be tomorow :thumb:


 No then.


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

So so sorry mate, didnt realise you wanted a straight yes or no answer, just a bit of banter i thought, not interigation.

looks like you answered your question to me.... for yourself hmm.

Well i am an animal compared with what i used to be like, but not compared to what i will be like. So not such a easy yes or no answer afterall....

Mind you, im sure whatever i replied to your orignial question i would have had some sort of comment back!


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

Training today:

chest and tris.

DB press

25kg x10

27.5kg x 8

30kg x6

32kg x5

36kg x2 (PB)

the 25s felt horible and i didnt think i would get as far as i did, but sometimes i find the heavier the load, the easier to control. ROM was reduced slightly as weight increased.

Bench press, decline

60kgx12

70kgx9

75kgx5

75kgx5

Spotter didnt turn up, desite me spoting him several times in the past. very anoyed about this as im SURE i would have got over 80kgs for reps, i jus couldnt lift the bar off the rack. il have to wait til next weekend now. :-(

flies:

15kgx10

15kgx10

17.5x6

17.5x4

my pecks were well and truly nackerd by the end.

triceps:

CGBP.

45kg x12

40kgx8

40kgx8

37kgx5

pushdowns: 3-10reps

40kg

50kg

60kg

70kgx

DIET: got up late so not great but wil cram more food in.

M1 normal morning shake

M2 poridge oats and pig liver (not sure if i like liver, but its dirt cheep)

gym

shake with dex

M4 will be rice and omelt

M5 will be rice and fish

M6 will be chicken

M7bedtime shake


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Try adding cocoa powder in with the porridge, or if you want it a bit sweeter postworkout, use nesquik milkshake powders (they add sugar though).

As for M2 did you mix the liver and oats together?

A nice mix for the liver is liver, onions and mushrooms. If you really want to splash out then a little low fat bacon tastes great with it. The flavour and texture of liver tends to go downhill if overcooked - it does not take long.

Good session - I know what you mean about spotters. I don't use them incase they dont turn up or if they do, they often can cause injuries. Grr!

J


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

good call J, i just thought about chocolat custard powder, im sure you could get mint, strawbery and allsorts, maybeeven in sugar free.

I didnt mix them as such, but they were present on the same plate and were both consumed in the same meal.

I liked your post in your jouranl about eating plain food, i think if i beast myself through some vile meals, then the nice ones (usualy at the end of the day when preperation time is not an issue) taste all the sweeter!

My spotter is uslay very good, we do have the bar suports, so if i failed on a rep, i wouldnt get decapitated, but the problem is lifting the wieght off the rack for the first rep!

cheers for calling in....next gym session will be shoulders of back. im still uncertain if my chest day also hammers my shoulders, i could be overtraining them so will have a think.

:beer:


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

Trained shoulders yesterday and back n bi's today

shoulders were the same as last week, but threw in some front raises.

back today:

lat pull down.

full stack x12

full stack x10

+the door stop x8

+the door stop x8

deads:

60kgx11

70kgx10

80kg x 8

90kg x6

100kg x 5

115kgx3 PB probs a bit too heavy.

seated row to hammer my lats off, got a real nice pump.

did bicep curls (seated, and cheated)

15kg 2x10

17.5 2x8

concentration curls 22.5kg on the bar.

4x10 reps.

nosh:

M1, oats, groundnut oil, banana, milk, 1 scoop whey.

M2 tuna and potato. half tin tomatos.

M3 5 eggs and brown rice

shake

GYM

dextrose and whey

M4 chicken breast in herbs, half tin tomatos and porridge oats with honey.

M5 will be fish and something else.

M6 will be stellas

M7 bedtime shake

230g's of protein from jsut the meat sources, not sure about the P coming from carbs. My carb sevings arnt huge, but adequated for now im sure. i tend to do alot of sitting about, work, lectures so dont eat a huge amount.


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

> +the door stop


LMAO at this. Any ideas how much the door stop weighs?

Have you got a chin bar and a weights (dipping) belt? You may need this to progress the load.

Hope you enjoyed M6.

J


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

5 eggs and rice? Odd. Hows that go?


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

Joshua said:


> LMAO at this. Any ideas how much the door stop weighs?
> 
> Have you got a chin bar and a weights (dipping) belt? You may need this to progress the load.
> 
> ...


roughly 20kg i think. its hard to tell as its a square shaped metal object, but i may balance it on a olympic bar, like a see-saw with a dumbell just to check.

There is a nice chin bar, but to be honest (and a little shamed) i can only do about five chins. When i was a kid i could do them all day long. maybe it would be an idea to try and get my chin reps up in the next few months. When i can do no more chins, i stand on a seat and just do the lowering part as slow as possible.

M6 was good, and some female activity proceded!

SIM6 i try to keep my meals simple, carbs, fats, protien and veg, although veg had been slacking recently. i snack on nuts and fry everything in groundnut oil. my eggs were all boiled and then mixed with rice and mayo. i mostly have omlets, and tend to mix them with mash and cheese!

i squated up to 90kg today, i was going very deep up to 80, and got 5 good reps. but 90 was a bit of a struggle. i did leg extensions pre and post squats,a nd some stretching also. left knee is a bit painfull after sitting down for an hour - maybe i overworked it on the leg extension, or it doesnt like the depth of my squat. My squats were good but my leg extensions maybe were a bit fast and care free due to the light wieght. Il see what its like in the morning.

Diet has been comprised of whey, fish, mince, turkey, egss, lots of oats (very convinient to put in microwave) and rice, and tomatos.

Going to make some protien flapjacks for these next 3 weeks as i have work experience. i need somthing that can be stuffed in the jacket pocket....

going to try my pb bench if i feel strong enough this weekend or monday.


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

chest and tri

flat db bench.

25kg x12

27.5kgx10

30kgx8 :thumb:

32kgx6:thumb: all getting easier :beer:

36kgx3:thumb:

decline bench:

60kgx12

67.5kgx9

75kgx5

85kgx0 :cursing:

75kgx4

60kgx8

triceps followed...CGBP, skulls, cable pushdowns. looked really thick in the mirror after this session - something to aim to lok like when cold i guess!

M1 whey, oats, banana, oil, milk

M2 turkey, potatos

M3 mince, poridge

gym

shake and dextrose

M4 trout fillett and tuna with poridge

bedtime shake.

would have liked to get another meal in really. Poridge was strawbery today, love the stuff and so much easyer than potato or rice. stick it in the microwave for 2 mins and its done :beer:


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

work expereince was very tiring today, shifted about 4Tones of ash wood between 2/3 of us. some chunks were huge, part of the main trunk, probably 40-60kg i am guessing but would love to know the real weight. it was basicaly a day of attlass logs on to the trailor.

very tired, carbs were very low, need to prepare food, but coming home at 5, eating, going to the gym, coming back, showering, eating takes me most of the evening, and ive done no work yet :cursing:

had a shoulder session today, it was a good one and i felt all the better for going to the gym.

db press.

20kg x12

22.5kg x9

25lg x8

27.5kg x4

27.5kg x6 :thumbup1:

side raises

9kg (4x10)

upright smith

alternative sets with 30kg and 50kgs

front raises

9kg (2x10)

10kg x8

12.5 x6

nice pump!

nosh has been bad, made some protien flapjack/cakes/mushy biscuits last night with asorted ingredients!

M1 usual shake

M2 3 sausages and some chicken and half banana

M3 3 sausages some chicken and a kieve

M4 maxi milk (carbs and protien)

M5 5 eggs and potato

gym

pwo whey and dextrose

M6 chicken and rice and tomatoes

M7 bedtime shake

il take whey tomorow to work, but we only stop for lunch and one break in the morning before so its hard. flapjack will be in my coat pocket for mid afternoon snack. i think il get on ok now i know the times of our breaks.

tesco scales wieghed me as 78kg in the evening, not sure im that heavy... and im not sure il be able to get on the normal college scales till after easter. il hold on tight hopfully il be up a few lean lbs..

:beer:


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

BACK:

deads

60kg x12

70kgx10

80kgx8

90kgx6

100kgx4

110kgx3

lat work followed with seated row and lat pull down with two pullies to chest. didnt do bi's as they are nackered from work. as is back but couldnt resist a session. lats coming on really well i think, feeling much thicker than they ever have been, although my tummy is getting a little wider they do stand out quite a bit 

food was bad today, my protien flapjacks taste like sh!te and i cant eat them, also due to a bad tooth/gum. should have followed a recipie....


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

sunday chest:

db press

25kg x 12

27.5kg x 10

30kg x 8

32kg x 6

36kg x 2

took to long getting 36s up for any good reps to be done, but generaly very happy with other reps a wieghts 

dec bench:

60kg x 12

67.5kg x 9

75kg x 5

80kg x 3 

60kg x ?

flys:

15kg x 12

15kg x 12

17.5kg x8

20kg x 6

triceps:

CGPB

40kg x 10-8 reps (4 sets)

skull crushers:

4 sets with 20kg

pushdowns up to 70kg

need to sort my arms out, im always too tired and want food by the time ive done chest or back, so kind of go through the movements of arms but dont really give them much atention to wieght load ect.

legs today:

squated:

60kg x12

60kg x10

67.5kg x 8

75kg x6

80kg x ?

90kg x 3

superseted leg press and leg raises and got a reall nice burn:beer:

diet today

M1, normal shake i have

yogurt

M2 4 eggs, 3 bits of bread, tbs peanut butter, apple and yogurt.

M3 pasta, tin of tuna, bag of crisps, choccy bar, yogurt and apple.

pint of milk

M4 pigeon, fish with potato

gym

shake

M5 chicken and potato

bedtime shake.

not ideal, really feel like eating cr$p im my packed lunch. no microwave, so maybe eating meat and bread at lunch :whistling:

day off tomorow and then back on wednesday....


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

nice journal mate.. i would up the reps on your squats .. if you can't do real heavy jus do with some weight where you can get high reps it will still works better than 3 reps heavier weight. also diet could do with bit of tweaking .. one protein shake is not a meal. all this is just my view .. hope you don't mind .


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

sizar said:


> nice journal mate.. i would up the reps on your squats .. if you can't do real heavy jus do with some weight where you can get high reps it will still works better than 3 reps heavier weight. also diet could do with bit of tweaking .. one protein shake is not a meal. all this is just my view .. hope you don't mind .


Agree mate but he seems to have a good life balance and at his age I don't think there's a need for everything to be 100% optimal; 75% optimal with weights will still yield incredible gains, plus I doubt having chocolate with the odd meal, crisps etc will do him any harm with his metabolism


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

AlasTTTair said:


> Agree mate but he seems to have a good life balance and at his age I don't think there's a need for everything to be 100% optimal; 75% optimal with weights will still yield incredible gains, plus I doubt having chocolate with the odd meal, crisps etc will do him any harm with his metabolism


to be honest i wasn't hitting on about the chocolate bar if his happy with eating it that's up to him. i meant bit more food as in some more protein and carb. like Meal 1 .. one shake if it's just normal whey. is not exactly the best thing after you haven't had any food for 8 hours.


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi mate, dont mind at all, we are here to learn 

My meal 1 is my "usual morning shake" (i just dont always rite it all out) which is comprised of oats, banana, whey, raisins and nut oils and milk, its pretty big! :thumbup1:

my pwo shake includes dextrose and i just got a free tub of maximuscle cyclone (i wouldnt buy it, i use MP unflavoured) so am using that at the moment. i hit over 200g of protien today which is usualy my target but im sure aiming for higher would yield better results!

usualy my diet is better but im working 7.30 till 4.30 at the moment on a river, so no cooking facilities about atal. i really should make some tastier meals in tubs to take. my diet is usualy better than this.

As for the squats i think your right, and i shall try doing some increased reps next week. i cant lift very much, so maybe more volume via reps would be a good idea. My legs have grown pretty well over the last few months however - its always hard to ease back on the wieght and up the reps as one always wants to keep putting iron on the bar :whistling:

thanks for popping in :beer:


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

shoulders on wednesday

side raises:

7-9kg x4 (reps of 8-12)

db press.

20kg x12

22.5kgx10

25kgx8?

27.5kgx5

27.5x7+(3 or 4 assisted)

front raises:

10kg x12 (x2)

12.5 x8 (x2)

smith press:

50kg 4x9

shrugs - 15 reps or 22.5s, superseted with heavy 32kg shrugs.


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

HJL said:


> ...
> 
> As for the squats i think your right, and i shall try doing some increased reps next week. i cant lift very much, so maybe more volume via reps would be a good idea. My legs have grown pretty well over the last few months however - its always hard to ease back on the wieght and up the reps as one always wants to keep putting iron on the bar :whistling: ...


The amount you can lift is relative to yourself not to others. If you are progressively increasing your loads, intensity or volume then you should be chuffed. Your growth is an indicator that something is going well

That said, volume work is good IMO, and not only gives the muscles involved a serious hit, it also helps ingrain the motor pattens when working towards having great form.

All the best,

J


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

Joshua said:


> The amount you can lift is relative to yourself not to others. If you are progressively increasing your loads, intensity or volume then you should be chuffed. Your growth is an indicator that something is going well
> 
> That said, volume work is good IMO, and not only gives the muscles involved a serious hit, it also helps ingrain the motor pattens when working towards having great form.
> 
> ...


Just pressed the backspace, i was trying to delete somthing but it took me back on my browser. all replies to be in word, and copied over from now on. :cursing:

A max lift is a max lift for an individual, no matter what the weight, i guess it will still place maximum stress on the muscle group.

Load is going up, and i belive my mixing my training sessions up and by doing various things like dropsets, supersets, up and down the stack ect i will increase volume and intensity, although these are not my primary goals. However all three are surely involved in muscle buliding, and can "stress" muscles. As long as mine are pumped and tired, and ive lifted a heavy wieght, then its all good!

I unload the bar and go through the motions of the 3 big lifts to aid form, the more the body practises a move, the better the brain sends signals, and the more the muscle understands the signal and responds at the other end.

A vile smell of second hand *** smoke just wiffted though my very open window. i was tempted to hold my breath, but breathing thought only the mouth will have to do untill the culprits walk off from outside.

Diet:

-lots of chicken liver 37p for 250g's tescos frozen section. 17.5gs protien per 100g and they go well with mash.

-lots of oats...glorious oats!

-mince and eggs have been high in quantity also.

-too much bread in my packed lunch. cold rice is too much to handle.

The microwave is fixed at my work experience so better meals this week!

back day was yesterday (friday)

deads:

60kg x13

70kg x11

80kg x9

90kg x?

100kg x?

120 x 3 PB

This may seem like a lot of reps (it is), but i just feel my back wants more, and i can definatly feel myself get stronger each set i do, so i'l continue!

seated row: i use two handles for these, on the same clip if that makes sence.

added 22.5kg to each side of stack so 45kgs extra. i think the full stack is 90kg, so 135kg total.

90kg 2x12

100kg x101

135kg x8

135kg x6

lat pulldowns:

full stack+ door stoop

4x8

biceps

seated curl, alternate arms:

15kg 2x12

17.5kg x8

17.5kg x 5

conc curles with bar:

not sure how much was on the bar now i think, it had some wieghts on it that felt right, so i used them!

- I did 3 sets of 8-12 reps

I ended with one handed cable curles on a light wieght till failiure.

Lats looked big after this, i remember some time ago when i discovered how to flex my lats, just seeing them peep through under my armpit. a definate good improvement here, very happy.

felt good in the gym, i was the only one in there, which i really like sometimes. i had my head screwed on, form was good, pump on lats was as good as arnie said it is 

Thinking of getting some animal stack to use over exam period see what the hype is about.

chest session tomrow or monday, bring it on.


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

Chest and tri:

Db press

25kg x12

27.5 x10

30kg x8

32kg x6

36kg x3

bench

60kg x12

67.5kg x9

75kg x5

80kgx3

85kgx1 PB

flys

15kg x12

17.5kg x 8

17.5 x8

20kg x6

:thumb:

CGBP

50kg x9

40kg 2x9

skulls

20kg 2x10

30kg 2x8

dips...

DIET: woke up prety late!

m1 usual shake

m2 chicken with porridge

gym

whey and dextrose

m3 sausages, burgers, mince, eggs with potatoes

m4 same as above

bedtime shake

need to increase food intake!!!!

took a couple of pics today, pumped after gym..


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

legs:

press

100kg 4x12 slow

squat

60kg x12

67.5kg x10

75kg x9

82.5kg x5/6?

90kg x 3

did some lighter reps of 20 on 45 kgs and on 50kgs. My doms are actualy less severe todyay than usual. my pump was quality though :beer:

seated raise:

80kg x12

90kg x10

100 x6

up the stack followed.

calves:

4 massive sets of 20+ reps with 45kg on the bar.

food has been chicken, sausages, rice, bread and just scoffing 2 pizzas :thumb:

shoulders tomorow...il see if i can get the 30's for a couple of reps.


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

wednesday shoulders

side raises

8kg x12

9kg x8

10 kg x?

shoulder press dbs.

22.5 kg x12

25kg x 10

27.5 x 6

30 x 3

front raises

9kg x 14

10kg x12

12.5 2x8

a great night followed this workout! felt pretty big in a vest for once at a army night, i think i look better with a bit more fat on me personaly.

Back today ( friday)

deads:

60kg x 13

70kg x 11

80kg x 9

90kg x 8

100kg x 6

120 x 3

Did seated row and pulldowns, pump not as good as usual, but diet has been odd today, and included a baguete called a "gut buster" from a burger van near work. :blink: it was huge and contained eggs, sausage burger, bacon ect in a white greasy loaf. it was a challenge to say the least.

did a few sets on biceps but had somthing more important to attend to, so finished early 

back to my sh!t gym tomorow for 2 weeks but will be good to train with some mates there, so generaly looking forward to it.

notes... tried a mates dead lifting routine of lifting from knee height with belt and straps, i didnt like the hight (it was too high) or really the straps, but it givs me somthing to think about regarding the belt, and the bar position for future workouts.

:thumbup1:


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

trained chest at home gym on monday:

flys:

15kg x12

17.5kg 2x8

20kg x6

press

25kg 5x8-14 reps

machine chest press:

worked my way up to the whole stack for 4 reps, 4 sets of 4-10 reps

Dips:

BW 4x8

cable push downs x12 x10, x8, x6

1 handed push downs super slow

Still hurting from this today, slightly higher volume and reps, and lame dumbell wieght but i stil felt i had a good workout! increased rep ranges made for a very nice full pump.

Food has been not bad considering im at home with a mother who thinks 3 eggs a day is excessive, and the fact i want to grow is "all in my head".... :cursing:

shoulders today or tomowow :thumb:


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

shoulders:

side raises-

7.5kg 2x12

10kg 2x9-10

shoulder press-

22.5kg x12

25kg 4x6-10 (heaviest wieght in the gym, high volume felt pretty goood though to be honest- a nice change)

front raises-

7.5kg x13

10kgx 10

12.5kg x8

15kg x7

really like these, delts fvkin massive and i go really vascular and red (although i try to breath lol)

shrugs-

25kg ?x?

Stil had aching pecks from mondays session, even thuogh it was a light one.

got a nice pump in sholders, def respond well to raises and pressing. my lats have come on lots too, i was suprised when i looked in the mirror during shoulder presss, very happy.

wieghed at 12.8 a few days ago at noon. just trying to keep the protien going in 

back and bis tmorowx


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

Chest today - no time for tri's.

Cable crossovers:

20kg x14

25kg x12

30kg 2x8

machine press:

70kg x12

80kg x10

80kg x8

full stack (91kg) x7

Dumbel press:

25kg x9

25kg x8

25kg x8

25kg x6

im not sure how much muscle growth im going to get from this workout but as long as im not loosing...the wieghts are lower, but cables gave me good stimulus.

diet:

woke up very late

M1 normal shake

M2 6 egg omlett with potato and brocoli

gym

M3 shake with dextrose

M4 shake with cornflour (during work, bad timing in the gym really)

M5 toad in the whole with extra sausage meat and cabbage

M6 will try and eat chicken a bread

M7 bedtime shake.

funds are low, im at home with non BB'ing apreciating parents and a shed load of college work -


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

nothing much to report, training has pretty much been the same as my last few workouts. ive been consuming more whey because there is a lack of chicken and eggs in the house at the moment. im cutting back on carbs a bit, as i have gained more fat that i hoped to. I was thinking about trying to get ripped and vainy for the summer but not sure if i can be bothered.

Hopefully by restricting carbs a bit i can loose some fat durring the next few months if i also put some cardio in on my off days. I am not "cutting" as such because theres not a huge amount to cut too and i think i would risk loosing muscle mass - just taking this slowly.

trained chest and tri today

(just got interupted by a phonecall from a pakistani man, couldnt hear him atal. why do companies emply people who cant speek with a good enough accent for basic comunication?)

flies are getting stronger - felt good

15kg x14

17.5kg x 10

20kg 2x 8

flat db press: doesnt feel very nice doing li

22.5 x13

25kg x 10

25kg 2 x8

25kg 1x5

dips:

4 sets of 6+reps

cable pushdowns, and overhead tricep pulls followed. triceps felt painfull after, and very very pumped maybe loads were too heavy, although reps were at normal amounts.

diet today:

M1 normal shake

M2 tuna, potato and tomato

M3 shake pre gym

M4 shake & dex post gym

M5 chicken and potato

M6 white fish and some other carbs...

M7 bedtime shake (running low, cant afor more til next week)

Potatoes are not optimal, i would rather oats but no microwave at present.

I beat loads of mates at arm wrestles yesterday (didnt loose). it felt good, i think im rubish at them anyway seeing im a keen gym goer and alot biger than them but stil had to try blumin hard!

cant wait to get back to proper gym and bench, i know the first session back will leave me with severe doms! :beer:


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

Trained shoulders today.

have a slight twinge in my right inner elbow. not suer what the cause has been, but my tendons feel a little week and achey.

Shoulder raise (side)

7.5kg x14

7.5kg x12

10kg 2x8

Press:

20kgs x14

22.5 x10

25kg 2x6

not very happy with the above, my pecks still ached from monday, as did tris slightly - this was probably the cause for poor laods.

Shoulder raise (front)

7.5kg x15

10kg x10

12.5kg x8

15kg x8 (sloppy)

felt sick after the above, alternate right arm, left arm gives me a nice pump...and a red face 

shrugs:

22.5kg 2x20+

25kg 2x25+

nosh today:

M1 whey and rice crispies before work (6.20am)

M2 whey, multivit, fish oil, oats, banana and milk

M3 chicken, tuna and eggs with salad and brown roll

GYM

M4 shake and dex

M5 chicken salad with bread

M6 omelt, quiche, potato and ham.

milk and peanut butter before bed.

had a positive comment from a lad in the gym ive not seen in a while (4+months) which was a nice boost to know i was looking bigger.


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

Back at college gym now.

light chest session on monday as my shoulder hurt again, seems to be ok now though.

tuesday was a leg session, which i managed faily good wights on squats.

friday (today) was back session where i mnaged a pb of 130k deads for 2. (saw stars lol) it looked like a nice stack on the bar, two 20 plates, a tens and and a five on each side.

load on the seated row was low due to not enough small dumbells out as they sometimes get locked away upstars.

not very good pumps or doms for some reason at the moment.

diet has been a tad shabby, with a few pizzas, but protien intake generaly high.

ordered some more MP BCAA, and whey and bedtime protien, which should help, as i have my loan in. creatine is being ingested 3x daily and no rash type thing on face yet.

thinking about changing routine from next week for one month of pure eating and training hard as ive not got much on for a while. i would love to get 90kg up on the bench before the end of may! next update will be next week as i have to cram lots of work in these few days.


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

back pic aswell...i can feel my lower lats area hurting from deads today already. :thumb:


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

Just had a beast of a session!

flys:

15kg x14

15kg x12

17.5kg x 10

20kg x7

db press flat:

25kg x12

27.5kg x10

30kg x8

32x6

36 x basicaly none lol..

MASSIVE PUMP !!! props looked the biggest i ever have, beuuufitul!

bench: decline:

60kg x12

67.5kg - put the rong wieght on left had side so fvked it up.

67.5kg x8

70kg x7

60kg x10

triceps.......

CGBP

40kg 4sets til failure

skulls

22.5kg 2x12

27.5kg 2x8?

pushdowns - used body wieght to push too.

50kg x10

60kg x8

70kg x5

80kg x3 (full stack)

felt real good in the gym although beching was bad, but not done it for weeks properly. been waiting to wiegh myself for a while but can never seem to catch the nurse at the right time! very anoying.

diet has been

fish, mince, chicken, eggs.

oats, tatoes, bread

oilive oil, veg oil, nuts, peanut butter.

i have reduced carbs considerably. i think im leaning up a tiny bit, im not overly bothered, but woudl be nice to see some more definition in upper pecks to delts and abs. im only having about 50-80gs oats in the morning, with then maybe 2 small potatoes and some bread later. not much in the evening atal.

MP order arvied. BCAA tastes like sh1te so need some juice to wash it down with! ughh

i also dont have a scoop; could anyone tell me how much 5gs is please, on say a teaspoon or an amount in another household item?

PS i have massive stretch marks on my bum cheek. why on my bum and not on my guns?!


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Why would you want stretch marks on your arms, i have them and i wish i didn't lol


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Btw nice progress


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

Think it came acros the wrong way. what i meant was, why are they on my but? its not got that big! my arms, and delts ect have got way bigger. :thumb:

i guess it streches as a whole, and my but happened to be the bit it stretched on? i have little ones on my inner delt, kind of upper armpit area....

and thanks mate, think ive done alright :thumbup1:


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

Legs today:

machine extension:

17kg x12

80kg x 10

90kg x8

100kg 2x5

squat:

60kg x13

70kg x11

80kg x7?

90kg x3

90kgs x4

did some hammy work after and had a nice burn.

diet today, a little poor as i spent alot of the morning working.

look like im leaning up a little, as ive been on low carbs, mainly a small potatoe with each meal. not sure on exacty grams, but probs have a full carb day soon.


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

shoulders:

side raises

8kg x12

8kg x12

9kg x8

9kg x8

press

17.5kg x 14

20kgs x12

22.5kgs x7

25kgs x5

27.5kg x 4

30kgs maybe 1..lol

front raises (always make me feel sick due to intensity of left are, right arm, left arm etc)

10kg x14

12.5kg 2x8-10

15kg x6

shurgs

60kg 4 sets to failure.

nosh.

M1 usual shake

M2 chicken and bread

gym

shake banana.

m4 pasta chicken and egg

m5 bedtime shake.

bit lame on the food front today due to stomach ache and jst not feeling 100% was happy wiht lifts as not done shoulder in a while due to pains.

wieghd in after M2 yesterday and was 12.10ish


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

deads:

60kg 2x 12

70kg x10

90kg x 10

100 x 8

115x 4

115 x 2

felt pretty weak for sum reason..

did some other lat work, but finding im not aching the next day very much from lat workouts at the moment.


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

DAY 1 of animal pack (17 left in tub coz it was second hand for a tenner from the forum)

had great dificulty dropping all 8 pills over the sink, not in the sink, i mean i thought i was gona spew, but aparently it gets better with time and ive had a few tips from my thread in the general forum.

Presumably it was the red pil that made me feel like i was coming up on pills (only not as strong) i felt a bit wierd, as im sensitive to stims. I'l leave it out on non training days for sure.

I felt good going in to the gym, maybe not so focused, but so excited that maybe my mind wasnt really on the wieghts lol.

flys:

15kg x 15

15kg x13

17.5kg x 10

20kg x 9

db press:

25kg x12

27.5kg x9 - this was hard, but the begging of a session often is, or so i find.

30kg x6

32kg x4/5

bench decline:

60kg x11

67.5kg x8?

70kg x7

80kg x4

85kg x1.5 

was pretty pumped afer this to say the least, infact i still am now. had a little pose, wish i looked like that cold!

TRICEPS

CGBP:

40kg 4 sets to failure ranging from 14 to 6 reps.

skulls:

12.5kg x 15 (not sure why i went to light)

17.5kg x 12

22.5kg 2x5

push down heavy sets:

60kg x8

70kg 2x6

80kg x4

massive pump, stil felt a bit sick and kept burping a ginger extract taste lol.

DIET so far:

M1 75g oats, whey, raisins, banana, milk, 5g bcaa blended with multivit and olive oil - as usual.

M2 200g fish with potato folowed by Mstak

preWO pinaple juice with 5g bcaas

PosWO 40g dex, 5g bcaa, 40g whey.

M3 will be chicken, veg and potato

shake

M4 will be loin steak and pasta

bedtime shake with bcaa and olive oil and milk.

well over 200g protien from direct sources, not including carb sources.

hopfully i can carry this on for 3 weeks, lowering my alcohol consumption considerably from 2 days ago aswell.


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

LEGS

leg extension:

60kg x12

70kg x12

80kg x12

90kg x12

100kg x12

sqaut:

60kg 2x12

70kg x11

80kg x8

90kg x 4/5

100kg 2x3 BP

First time ive ever tried 100kgs, loked like a big stack, but its all about mentality (and obv strength) i really have to psyc myself up for stuf like this and it does work wonders. confidence and mental clarity and focus is realy central to every workout, if i had this in my brain in everyworkout im sure id be stronger by now!

animal pack:

first one was spewed out over my keyboard with a glass of water aswell :cursing:

then they all went down fine one by one infront of the mirror over the sink using a thick blend of yogurt, banana, and milk. didnt take the stim pill as i didnt plan on training - didnt efect me though.

M1 usual shake as of previous post.

animal pack

M2 potatoe, mixed veg, steak and burger

gym

pwo whey, dex and bcaa

M3 same as M2

to come

M4 chicken breast and rice, evoo

M5 tuna and oats and fish oil

M6 bedtime shake with bcaa


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

SHOULDERS

side raises:

8kg x14

8kg x12

10kg 2x10

press:

17.5kg x12

20kg x10

22.5kg x 7/8

25kg x 6

27kg x4

30kg x2 (not the best)

went over the top on these, but feel it does my shoulders good, high volume i do enjoy on the smaller parts of my body. I know delts get hit a bit on bench day, but i really do hammer them on shoulder day too.

front raise: (left up/down, right up/down, left up/down, right up/down etc..

10kg x12

12kg x 10

15kgx 8

17kg 2x6

realy felt like being sick as usual, i do these pretty fast, and do use my body swing them up a bit. had a reaaal nice pump in my delts, looked like they could be quite a good feature if i ever got on stage (but im not lol).

supresing the sickness, i went on to some heavy smith upright press.

i am a great fan of alternating between, pulling - (raises for shoulders) (chins for lats) and pressing (shoulder press for shoulders) and say lat pulls for shoulders)

Smith:

55kgs 4x6

finished off with shrugs at random wieghts and sets. was pretty nackerd and felt sick by then!

diet - woke up a bit late again, but hey, i stay up late too so fit my meals in lol.

M1 usual shake

M2 liver and sweet potato (ugh)

M-stack- went down with water, and a litle persuasion! the capsule ones go back easyer if i tilt my head down, as they float up to the back of my mouth!

pwo - tropical juice and bcaa

gym

pwo - 40g dex, 40g whey, 5g bcaa

M3 chicken, VEGETABLES, potato, beans

M4 6 egg omlet with rice and beans.

M5 tin of tuna, cod oil.

M6 bedtime shake /milk and bcaa

Tescos last night - pizzas on discount shelf 10p!! bought 36 with my mate, which wil show considerable fat leval increase :lol: :lol: the freezer is now stuffed with them, what a bargain though!

really hope i smash past 13st, giving it everything ive got, apart from diet could be better on the fiber and veg front.


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

BACK AND BICEPS:

woke up late due to beers last night, but still decided on a session once i got some food down me!

deads:

60kg x12

70kg x12

90kg x 10

100kg x6

115 x4

could have gone heavyer, but not enough gas letf in the tank if im honest.

bent over row:

dont usualy do this, found it much easyer if i didnt bend too far over, much les strain on lower back

40kg x13

50kg x8

60kg x6

65kg x4

felt a nice pump with this.

standing CG lat pulldowns to chest:

full stack plus door-stop 4x8

biceps:

seated curls

15kg 2x12

17.5kg 2x8

standing barbel curls:

22.5 x12

25kg x8

27.5kg 2x4

good pump from this session, hope my lats hurt this week from slightly diferent exersizes. animal pack went down fine today, although it was 1.30h pre workout before a meal.

i feel like im looking a bit fuller, another 13 days to go until i wiegh myslef again..


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

went out on the town last night, woke up VERY late. food consumption has been real bad today! Very good gym session today though :confused1:

*Flys*

15kg x 13

17.5kg 3x8-10

*DBpress*

25kg x12

27.5kg x10

30kg x8 just about

32kg x6

*decline bench*

60kg x12

67.5kg x10

75kg x 8

80kg x 4/5

90kg x2 :thumb:

90kg x1

new pb, and ever closer to the 100kg mark.

*CGBP*

40kg 2x12

45kg 2x8

few single reps off the chest to finish.

*extensions*

15kg x12

17.5kg x10

20kg 2x8

not done these in a while, and was pleased with the load, tris have come on well in the last few months

not going ot bother putting my diet here, but will force feed myself meat and potato from now until bedtime :innocent:

funny how on the roughest days where i cant remember how i got home the night before is actualy my mos tproductive gym session in a while.. :beer: nice pump aswell :bounce:


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

Puked up today about an hour after my leg session. sick was blue and green! could see the blue was from the Pack i injested about 2.5h before. not been sick in over a year, felt rank, i hate being sick. not gona take the red pill anymore, dont feel like taking any of it tbh...only had 1 solid meal today, a sandwich, and 2 shakes...

went to 2 sets of 3 on 100kg squats, felt good at the time!


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

This has been my first session since the above, due to gym closure for new equipment. i didnt take animal pack yesterday.

really good shoulder session today i felt:

side raise:

8kg 2x14

10kg x8

12.5kg x8

db press:

17.5kg x13

20kg x10

22.5 x9

25kg x8

27.5 x 6

30kg x3

had help up with 30's and did a few more reps assisted.

front raises:

10kg x12

12.5kg x12

15kg x ?

17.5kg 2x5

felt week on my left arm doing this, just couldnt get the motion right.

smith shoulder press:

40kg x12

50kg x 10

60kg x 8

70kg x5

shurgs followed that were also done on the nice new smith machine.

munch has been suboptimal, but i wil duely feed myself over 130gs of protien and pleanty of carbs before bed.

i have 7 packs left

mon - back

tue - off

wed - chest

thurs -legs

fri - off

sat - shoulders

sun - chest

This is more of a heavy routine than usual, but want to make us of the last 7 packs.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Just noticed the journal mate, good work :thumbup1:

Is it just the Pak you're taking? Haven't read through the whole thread sorry. M-Stak is good :thumb:

Btw I've got a journal up too if you wanna take a look


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

hi buddy, yeah picked it up for a tenner with 2 packs missing...

i have browsed your journal a couple of times but not left a comment. benching 120 is a very nice lift mate, as all your lifts are... i wish i was as strong as you :wub:

cheers for popping in:cool:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

HJL said:


> hi buddy, yeah picked it up for a tenner with 2 packs missing...
> 
> i have browsed your journal a couple of times but not left a comment. benching 120 is a very nice lift mate, as all your lifts are... i wish i was as strong as you :wub:
> 
> cheers for popping in:cool:


Aww cheers mate! :lol: :thumb:

Good buy then! And no probs mate, I'll keep an eye on this :thumbup1:


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

BACK AND BICEPS:

they were doing gym sh!te for the sports course so couldnt use the new lat pull down, which was very frustrating :cursing:

deads:

60kg 2x10 warm up

80kg x10

95kg x9

100kg x8?

120kg x 4

140kg 2x1 PB bit touch and go, but it went up :thumbup1:

DB lat pulls:

25kg x12

27.5kg x12

30kg x10

32kg x 8

36kg x4

forgot about doing chins on the squat rack - lats understimulated :cursing:

bicep curls:

15kg x12

17.5kg 2x8-10

group of people learning came in, one kid demonstraited infront of the teacher that flys "shape pecks". dont think this is true.

Hammer curls:

17.5kg 3x8

bit of a lame session afer the dead to be honest, but got a good pump in back and traps from doing deads :thumb:

rest day (and exam) tomorow....


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

Chest session on monday comprised of incline smith machine, cable flies and machine chest press. not going to go in to it, but feel my chest aching in a diferent place from doing decline, so will be using incline db press when i come home and change my routine.

legs yesterday:

machine press: (new one - so fvkin heavy!)

x12

x10

x10

x8

sqauts:

60kg x12

70kg x 10

80 x 8

90 x5

100 x4 :thumbup1:

leg extensions, again on the new heavy machine..

x12

x10

x8

x4

really was burning after this, the gym was boiling too.

diet has been a bit poor, this hot weather and a bit of a funny tummy has put me right off my food. im having more shakes but its not good enough :cursing:


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

Shoulders on sunday

side raises.

8kg 2x12

9kg 2x10

press.

17.5kg x13

20kg x11

22.5kg x10

25kg x8

27.kg x6

30kg x3

front raises.

12.5kg x12

15kg 2x8

smith press.

40kg x10

50kg 2x8

BACK

deads.

60kg x12

80kg x10

100kg x8

115kg x6

(was gona do 140 but interupted for ,10mins)

120 x3

bent over row.

50kg 2x12

60kg x8

70kg x4

did some lat work after this and a few sets on biceps. diet still been a bit poor. maily from boozing it up too much in the sun.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Good stuff mate still progressing well 140 dead is awesome 

What exactly is the animal pak, how does it work etc?


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

cheers for popping in mate..

http://www.powerbody.co.uk/product-universal_nutrition_animal_m-stak_21_packs,546.html?gclid=COnMyKaU7qECFRQrDgodAywsaQ

there's quite a bit of info on it out there mate, i googled many of the ingredients. Some look like not much research has been done in to them, but nothing too serious. a few are plant extracts etc...help with nutrient uptake ect..

the tub looks quite fancy, but inside its just 21 jiffy bags with some 8 scary pills in each :lol:

i got it for a tenner, not sure if i would pay 30 quid for it though.


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

chest and tri:

super pump preWO - felt sick, and shakey. a bit like coming up off some gammy pills...got better as time went on though.

flies:

15kg 2x12

17.5kg x8

20kg x 8

decline db press:

25kg x12

27.5kg x10

30kg x8

32kg x6

36kg x3/4

:thumbup1:

flat bench:

60kg x12

67.5kg x8

75kg x5

80 kg x4

90kg x(3 assisted reps, just about couldnt make it :confused1: )

blasted some bent over cable flies to get the best pump ive ever had :cool2:

triceps:

pushdowns:

40kg x12

50kg x12

60kg x12

full stack x8 full stack x6

extensions:

15kg x 12

17.5kg x10

20kg 2x8/6

real good pump today, thought i may get 90 flat, as got 3 reps with 90 on decline.

Diet has been lots of liver, mince, whey, potatoes, bcaa's, milk and fish.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

HJL said:


> chest and tri:
> 
> super pump preWO - felt sick, and shakey. a bit like coming up off some gammy pills...got better as time went on though.
> 
> ...


Nice dumbell pressing mate, keep it up :thumbup1:


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

ok guys, back to the big gym from a summer off, apart from a ****ty fitnes gym and doing some squats at a mates. diets been rubish but now back on track.

monday

squats:

60kg x12

75kg x10

85kg x8

95kg x?

105kg x?

115 x2

leg extensions

4x12

DOMS :thumbup1: couldnt walk all day yesterday. seriously painfull

Diet im aming for will be

300g carbs, 200g protien, 100g fats. so around 3500 i think?

still finding my feet in the gym again, lost about 5-8lbs but i hope with diet and training it can come back in a few weeks.


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

Chest:

flies:

17.5kg x12

20kg 2x10

22.5kg x 8

chest db:

25kg x12

27.5kg x10

30kg x7

32 x3/4

delt raise:

20kg x 12

22.5kg x10

25kg x 8

incline bench smith:

50kg 4x6 i think

cable cross overs:

?kg 4x?

Didnt do triceps, as this workout was quite long. reckon i should have dont CGBP though as tris have lost strength.

BACK and BICEP:

deads: free wieght room was shut during second set of 120kg, although i can feel doms today.

rows:

love cable rows, but not heavy enough. so did machine.

x12

x10

x8

x4 (full stack) used straps

lat pull down:

x14

x10

x8

x4

some curles on the bar and conc curles with the cables, 1 handed.

very nice pump, had some maxiforce NOX which i quite liked. waiting for loan to come in, not realy got much food at the moment!


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

LEGS:

squat:

60kg x12

75kg x10

85kg x9

95kgx6

105 x3/4

117.5 2x1

extensions:

2x12

2x8 (full stack)

wieghed myself today and was only 12:2 or somthing wich made me a little disheartend!


----------

